# Olight SR96 ?



## CarpentryHero (Jul 30, 2013)

Rumoured to be the first triple Cree MK-R led flashlight.
output above 4200 lumens, According to other site


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks to Dengoh there's a pic


----------



## A10K (Jul 30, 2013)

3 MK-R = 12 XP-G2

Think about that for a moment.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## liquidwater (Jul 31, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> Rumoured to be the first triple Cree MK-R led flashlight.
> output above 4200 lumens, According to other site




hmm, i wonder what the throw will be like.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jul 31, 2013)

MK-R led's? Those are quad die LED's, so it's a tripple quad?!

Sure it wasn't a MT-G2 or something?


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice...keeping my eyes on this one!!


----------



## holylight (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice must be expensive...


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow,that´s a flashlight! 

I´ve been waiting for something like this light from Olight.Ever since the Fenix RC40 with it´s 4 XML and 3500 lumens was released, it outperformed the Olight SR92 3 XML with it´s 1700 lumens(which is now discontinued). Olight had to respond to the competition creating a new 3x or 4x LED flashlight. This SR96 looks like being the answer to the competition! I wonder how it will compare to the Fenix RC40? I do hope that this light will not be more expencive than the other lights in the Intimidator series,because then it will be out of reach for most peoples budget.

I hope to see more details about this light soon!


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2013)

I wonder if they will go onto a new look of the bezel. And the SR96 on this photo is missing that "gold-ring" at the head.

edit; From the photo it looks like that smaller Olight (S15?), will fit 3 times in the SR96. I estimate that the SR96 is around 25,8cm.
The SR95 is 32,5cm so the SR96 looks to be (a lot) smaller.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Also found this: http://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=zh-CN&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2F98.126.218.129%2Farchiver%2Ftid-330324.html&act=url
Translation isn't that great, but read it twice and you get it


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 31, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Also found this: http://translate.google.nl/translate?sl=zh-CN&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2F98.126.218.129%2Farchiver%2Ftid-330324.html&act=url
> 
> Translation isn't that great, but read it twice and you get it



The hole thread was about guessing about what LED the coming SR96 is going to feature.I am not sure if i followed the translation correctly :thinking: but i understood the result and it said:

June 6 evening announcing the results: 
Model: SR96 
LED: CREE MK-R


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> The hole thread was about guessing about what LED the coming SR96 is going to feature.I am not sure if i followed the translation correctly :thinking: but i understood the result and it said:
> 
> June 6 evening announcing the results:
> Model: SR96
> LED: CREE MK-R



That's what I'm understanding too.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW! A lot less toilet plunger-looking than some others of this size, so that's good!


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 1, 2013)

Are MK-Rs brand new I didn't know about them? If 1 is equal to 4 XP-G2s I'm amazed I've never heard of them that is insanely impressive! What other well known flashlights have the MK-R?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Olight confirmed me: 3x MK-R with max 4200lumens. No release date set yet, but should come this quarter.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Aug 2, 2013)

Have they said how long it will run at 4200 before stepping down?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_5280 said:


> Have they said how long it will run at 4200 before stepping down?



They didn't.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 2, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Olight confirmed me: 3x MK-R with max 4200lumens. No release date set yet, but should come this quarter.



kj2,
it would be great if you could ask Olight about the retail price for this SR96. I would like to know the verdict if it´s within(hopefuly)my budget and priced after the rest of the Intimidator series or if it´s going to have a crazy price.



Dave_5280 said:


> Have they said how long it will run at 4200 before stepping down?



Besides of the pricetag,the stepdown in effect is the next important feature when deciding to buy this light or not. If it steps down after about 20 minutes at highest mode and could be activated again at highest mode soon again it´s ok,but if it could only be ran at highest mode for example 5 minutes before it steps down,then it´s not so interesting anymore. Of course it would be interesting to know how much it steps down as well(if it´s for example down to 40% or 60% from highest mode).It would also be interesting to know if the stepdown based on built in timer or thermal based. If it steps down to fast and to much,the Fenix RC40 is still going to be hard to beat in performance being capable of delivering 3500 lumens with not stepdown in effect.

I hope that someone can reveal more info about this lights datas !


----------



## kj2 (Aug 2, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> kj2,
> it would be great if you could ask Olight about the retail price for this SR96. I would like to know the verdict if it´s within(hopefuly)my budget and priced after the rest of the Intimidator series or if it´s going to have a crazy price.
> 
> 
> ...


Will contact Olight


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 2, 2013)

The MK-R LED is new to me.

That means the resultant throw and flood balance is unknown, etc...and, its performance compared to other lights will therefore potentially be competing on different fronts.

It SOUNDS like it will be floody...but, a large reflector can focus a large LED. An MT-G2 type beam might be the result?


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 2, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Will contact Olight



Great!:thumbsup: I will keep my eyes on this thread!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 6, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Great!:thumbsup: I will keep my eyes on this thread!



Got mail back from Olight. Those specs aren't known yet.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 7, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Got mail back from Olight. Those specs aren't known yet.



Thank´s for the info. I guess it´s to early to ask about retail price and other specs since the light still is under the development stage,but i hope those specs will be out soon.


----------



## gopajti (Aug 7, 2013)

> I guess it´s to early to ask about retail price



MAP price will be 280 USD, release date in august, modes low-med-high + strobe, more details not available


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 7, 2013)

gopajti said:


> MAP price will be 280 USD, release date in august, modes low-med-high + strobe, more details not available



If that's with the battery pack that's a good price


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 7, 2013)

gopajti said:


> MAP price will be 280 USD, release date in august, modes low-med-high + strobe, more details not available


That was good to hear! 
Then this SR96 light is not going to be so expencive after all. 280USD MAP price is even lower than the SR95 Intimidator price. If that includes the battery pack then this is much flashlight for the money! That price is also lower than the RC40 MAP price from what i have seen. I can´t wait to see a video review of this light!!


----------



## gopajti (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys, my dealer said wrong currency, not USD. 280 EUR.


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 8, 2013)

$375 USD


----------



## kj2 (Aug 8, 2013)

gopajti said:


> Hey guys, my dealer said wrong currency, not USD. 280 EUR.


Even that, isn't that bad. I was expecting at least €350,- Did hope it had 4 modes + strobe (and maybe SOS)


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 8, 2013)

280 EUR is not bad at all!  Then it is not more expencive than the SR95 Intimidator. I was worried that the pricetag would be far higher. I wonder why so many expected that the pricetag would be so much higher on this SR96 light? Maybe it´s because it is the first of it´s kind featuring 3xMK-R LEDs and there is no other light to compare it with? That´s was my thoughts anyway.

Let´s hope that we soon get more details about this light such as how much it steps down in effect and how fast it does so(being thermal or timer based). Let´s hope that it´s not just a few minutes of burst mode at highest effect! In that case the RC40 is still the king.I am hoping that Olight designed the SR96 to be capable of deliver 4200 lumens over an extended time.


----------



## fredted40x (Aug 13, 2013)

Any estimated dates of release?

Is there any other competition that we know off?

Was looking at getting the tk75/rc40 but this looks even better.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 13, 2013)

fredted40x said:


> Any estimated dates of release?
> 
> Is there any other competition that we know off?
> 
> Was looking at getting the tk75/rc40 but this looks even better.



Gopajti said that the release date is in August,so i think that we should see it at Olights webpage not to soon. Closest competitor right now is the RC40.


----------



## Issue (Aug 14, 2013)

I canceled my order for sr95 ut today becose i found this. This looks brutal!

Did the sr92 really have 1000m throw? Thats what i find when i google it, but it cant be right? 

Wonder how far this sr96 will go! Is 750m+ possible?


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 14, 2013)

Issue said:


> I canceled my order for sr95 ut today becose i found this. This looks brutal!Did the sr92 really have 1000m throw? Thats what i find when i google it, but it cant be right? Wonder how far this sr96 will go! Is 750m+ possible?


According to selfbuilts's review, the SR-92 did 45klux which equates to 425m throw. Thats not bad. If you were to mod it with de-domed XM-L2s on copper you would probably get 100klux (around 630m of throw). For 1000m you need 250klux. Thats very difficult with a triple XM-L light. Impossible without de-doming. I have only seen one modded light where this was achieved. I don't think the SR-96 will throw thaaaat far. The reflectors would need to be very big.I'm just hoping that it doesn't have 3 Donut-Holes


----------



## Issue (Aug 14, 2013)

The_Driver said:


> According to selfbuilts's review, the SR-92 did 45klux which equates to 425m throw. Thats not bad. If you were to mod it with de-domed XM-L2s on copper you would probably get 100klux (around 630m of throw). For 1000m you need 250klux. Thats very difficult with a triple XM-L light. Impossible without de-doming. I have only seen one modded light where this was achieved. I don't think the SR-96 will throw thaaaat far. The reflectors would need to be very big.I'm just hoping that it doesn't have 3 Donut-Holes



Ah ok. 425m sounds more realistic. Its wierd tho, if you search google for "olight sr92 throw" you get many hits telling you its 1000m.

When you say "mod it with de-domed XM-L2s on copper" - is that something you remove on the leds you already have or do you have to buy new and change the complete LED? Sounds interesting if you can get it that much stronger.  Any link or youtube clip when i can see a mod like that?

Maybe someone with more experience with new releases can say how early we can expect to have this flashlights at our resellers in europe? Before end of Sept?


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 15, 2013)

Issue said:


> Ah ok. 425m sounds more realistic. Its wierd tho, if you search google for "olight sr92 throw" you get many hits telling you its 1000m.
> 
> When you say "mod it with de-domed XM-L2s on copper" - is that something you remove on the leds you already have or do you have to buy new and change the complete LED? Sounds interesting if you can get it that much stronger.  Any link or youtube clip when i can see a mod like that?
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience with new releases can say how early we can expect to have this flashlights at our resellers in europe? Before end of Sept?



You do realize that the manufacturer can claim anything he wants? They can also say it throws 1000m even if it doesn't come close. 

If you don't know what "de-doming" ist, just search the forums. You basically remove the lens of the led. This almost doubles the lux values and decreases lumens by 10-20%. The tint also becomes a bit warmer. vinhnguyen54 can do this for you. Just remember that it voids the warranty (like basically any mod).


----------



## Issue (Aug 15, 2013)

The_Driver said:


> You do realize that the manufacturer can claim anything he wants? They can also say it throws 1000m even if it doesn't come close.
> 
> If you don't know what "de-doming" ist, just search the forums. You basically remove the lens of the led. This almost doubles the lux values and decreases lumens by 10-20%. The tint also becomes a bit warmer. vinhnguyen54 can do this for you. Just remember that it voids the warranty (like basically any mod).



Ok. But when they talk about ANSI standard for flashlight throw its another thing, right? Or can they lie about that aswell?
Wich companys can you trust with the specs? Is there any list with comparsion of the spec and the OTF lumens/candela of diffrent companys/models?

Modding sounds tempting but i think that will have to wait.


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 15, 2013)

Issue said:


> Ok. But when they talk about ANSI standard for flashlight throw its another thing, right? Or can they lie about that aswell?
> Wich companys can you trust with the specs? Is there any list with comparsion of the spec and the OTF lumens/candela of diffrent companys/models?
> 
> Modding sounds tempting but i think that will have to wait.



Yes, the ANSI numbers are usually correct. The only that some manufactuers do is build in a step-down function (either timer oder temperature based) and ony tell you the numbers before the step-down. This is a common "problem" nowadays. 
Usually you can trust all of the name brand companies. 

One thing to be careful of is when dealers makes mistakes when they list the specifications of a light. This happens sometimes. It's best to check on the manufacturer's website.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 15, 2013)

Issue said:


> I canceled my order for sr95 ut today becose i found this. This looks brutal!
> 
> Did the sr92 really have 1000m throw? Thats what i find when i google it, but it cant be right?
> 
> Wonder how far this sr96 will go! Is 750m+ possible?



I have also read those statements about the SR92 but i found them to be quite exaggerated. When looking at Goinggears video review of the SR92,it does not look that powerful at all.

I am speculating,but i think this SR96 will be capable of 600+ meters of effective throw. It´s a little hard to estimate it´s possible capacity since it´s the first of it´s kind featuring 3 x MK-R LED´s and one have nothing else to compare it to.

I´ve been searching the Shoudian forum where news about flashlights often spreads firsts,but i have not find any news about the SR96. If the release realy is going to take place in August,i think that Olight should announce it at their website soon.


----------



## Issue (Aug 15, 2013)

The_Driver said:


> You do realize that the manufacturer can claim anything he wants? They can also say it throws 1000m even if it doesn't come close.
> 
> If you don't know what "de-doming" ist, just search the forums. You basically remove the lens of the led. This almost doubles the lux values and decreases lumens by 10-20%. The tint also becomes a bit warmer. vinhnguyen54 can do this for you. Just remember that it voids the warranty (like basically any mod).



Im still curious about the moding part of your post. Im still learning the diffrence between lux, cd and lumens. You say that the lux will almost double, can you say that the candela will follow? The difference between candela and lux is that candela is the same at any distance, right?

Is this modifying operation a hard to do with high risks of breaking the light or can anyone, that is abit handy with electonics, do it? Any risks that the light cant handle the extra heat it will produce? 




NorthernStar said:


> I have also read those statements about the SR92 but i found them to be quite exaggerated. When looking at Goinggears video review of the SR92,it does not look that powerful at all.
> 
> I am speculating,but i think this SR96 will be capable of 600+ meters of effective throw. It´s a little hard to estimate it´s possible capacity since it´s the first of it´s kind featuring 3 x MK-R LED´s and one have nothing else to compare it to.
> 
> I´ve been searching the Shoudian forum where news about flashlights often spreads firsts,but i have not find any news about the SR96. If the release realy is going to take place in August,i think that Olight should announce it at their website soon.



With "effective throw" you mean the ANSI standard?
600m+ sounds awesome. I had a hard time to choose between TM26 and SR95UT, high lumens or a really good throw. With this light, i might get both. :huh:


----------



## The_Driver (Aug 16, 2013)

Issue said:


> Im still curious about the moding part of your post. Im still learning the diffrence between lux, cd and lumens. You say that the lux will almost double, can you say that the candela will follow? The difference between candela and lux is that candela is the same at any distance, right?
> 
> Is this modifying operation a hard to do with high risks of breaking the light or can anyone, that is abit handy with electonics, do it? Any risks that the light cant handle the extra heat it will produce?



[email protected] and cd are basically the same thing. 

de-doming the led has nothing to do with electronics. You either need heat oder chemicals like acetone and just be very careful. For a perfect de-dome a little needle and a microscope are also very handy. Please search the forum on de-doming-. I don't have much time right now. All the information can be found. 

The light will not produce extra heat after de-doming.


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 16, 2013)

Issue said:


> Im still curious about the moding part of your post. Im still learning the diffrence between lux, cd and lumens. You say that the lux will almost double, can you say that the candela will follow? The difference between candela and lux is that candela is the same at any distance, right?
> 
> Is this modifying operation a hard to do with high risks of breaking the light or can anyone, that is abit handy with electonics, do it? Any risks that the light cant handle the extra heat it will produce?
> 
> ...




To add to TheDriver's excellent info:

Think of it this way:

Lumens are what the LED produces, essentially the light that is sent out.

You can't SEE lumens though.



Lux is what you can SEE, its essentially the light that hit a target, and bounced back to your eyes. The higher the lux, the brighter the target appears to be illuminated/the intensity of the illumination.

The lux is the lumens per square meter, with 1 lux = 1 lumen/m2


That intensity drops with distance (The farther away the target, the lower the lux on the target...).

It drops off with distance according to the inverse square law...so, essentially it will be 1/4 as bright at double the distance.


This means that if you know the intensity (lux) at any distance, you can calculate the intensity at other distances.

When they describe the lux at 1 meter, that call it the candela or cd of the light.


They may not MEASURE it at 1 meter though, because throwy lights sometimes have a beam SHAPE that doesn't become representative of its long range abilities until you are 5-50 meters from the light. Essentially, the way a lens focuses the beam, it hasn't yet all come together yet (Collimated, etc..) - so they measure it at the ACTUAL range that its in its final shape/representative intensity, and back-calculate back to a standard 1 meter lux measurement.

That allows direct comparison to other lights also using the same standard 1 meter lux to give the cd of the light.

So if you shined your light at a lux meter from 1 m, you'd get a lower cd than you'd be expecting, etc...you'd need to MEASURE it from further away, then do math)



So, since we can calculate the lux at any given range once we have the cd (Lux at 1 meter), we can then publish a range in meters.



The ANSI standards describe the range of a light in terms of how far it can go before it drops down to 1/4 lux (0.25 lux).

To get that, we simply take the square root of the cd, and multiply it by 2, and that's the METERS at which the intensity will have dropped to 0.25 lux.

If we want the distance to 1 lux, its simply the square root of the cd....and so forth.


To complicate matters, the "ANSI Throw" standard of 0.25 lux is fine for close up vision, but, is not effective for very long ranges.

The reason is that your eyes need to use the sharpest part of your vision to resolve details at long ranges...200-400 meters away for example, objects are proportionally small to you.

This sharp part of you vision is called the fovea, and its about a 2º field of vision. This is why people instinctively squint when trying to resolve things - to reduce their field of view to that fovea.

Unfortunately, this sharp part with great color resolution has about no low light abilities. So, when trying to tell a man carrying wood in his arms from a man carrying firearms 400 meters away, you need to use your fovea, and, at night, that means you need a LOT more light on that guy to tell anything...the 0.25 lux is not going to cut it anymore.


So, when people talk about ANSI Range, they mean to that 0.25 lux. When people talk about EFFECTIVE Range, they typically mean a range that still allows you to actually resolve adequate details...which can vary from person to person, level of night adaptation, etc. Typically, THAT range is somewhere between 1 - 5 lux.

As 1 lux is an easy square root of the cd calculation, and, 1 lux is at least enough light at most distances for SOME people, lux at 1 meter is a common "Effective Range".

In real life YMMV, etc...



Hope that helps to fill in some blanks for you.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 16, 2013)

Issue said:


> With "effective throw" you mean the ANSI standard?
> 600m+ sounds awesome. I had a hard time to choose between TM26 and SR95UT, high lumens or a really good throw. With this light, i might get both. :huh:



Yes, i meant the ANSI standard,but the 600m+ is like i said a pure guess and maybe more of a wishfull thinking on my part. I do think that with it´s 4200 lumens combined with the 3 x MK-R LED´s will make it pass the 500 meters barrier of effective throw.


----------



## Issue (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks The_Driver, TEEJ and NorthernStar. Really useful information!

I got my eyes on this thread and i hope we will see more about this light soon!


----------



## fredted40x (Aug 19, 2013)

Come on olight. I want a new light. 

Looks better than the tk75 and my old olight m20 is built really well. Feel like I'm going to break other lights I've tried.


----------



## mestizobloke (Aug 26, 2013)

Any updates as of august 26?


----------



## fredted40x (Aug 26, 2013)

Asked them about it and they don't know the exact release. That was yesterday's update.


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd asked them on Twitter for an update. They just replied with "Soon! Stay tuned."


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 28, 2013)

been reading this with interests till i came to the price... :huh::huh:
it's out of my league boys.. but will be camping here to see what's coming next. maybe some throw/flood pics


----------



## Issue (Aug 28, 2013)

foxxkat said:


> been reading this with interests till i came to the price... :huh::huh:
> it's out of my league boys.. but will be camping here to see what's coming next. maybe some throw/flood pics



280 euro? Is that the price that scared you? Its fair imo, i hope it will stay there.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 28, 2013)

Issue said:


> 280 euro? Is that the price that scared you? Its fair imo, i hope it will stay there.



I agree. A MAP price of 280 euro is a good price. It has a lower price than the RC40 which is the closest competitor.


----------



## fredted40x (Aug 28, 2013)

Lots of money but if it's as good as Ithink it will be, it will be worth the savings.

Just paid off the car early so might have to wait another few months. . Saved £350 paying it off early though.

Eithe this or save another £200 and get a iroomba 780 Hoover. Love gadgets.


----------



## holylight (Aug 29, 2013)

Didn't follow all the thread but did this light run with build in batteries or stand alone 18650s


----------



## Issue (Aug 29, 2013)

holylight said:


> Didn't follow all the thread but did this light run with build in batteries or stand alone 18650s



On SR95, the whole grip is a battery pack. I guess its the same on this light.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 30, 2013)

Olights latest new product launch (29th August) was the upgraded H15S headlamp. Olight usually launches products in intervals of one new every month,so the release of the SR96 will probably take place sometime at the end of September.I might be wrong,but i think we will have to wait a little longer for the SR96.


----------



## Issue (Aug 31, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Olights latest new product launch (29th August) was the upgraded H15S headlamp. Olight usually launches products in intervals of one new every month,so the release of the SR96 will probably take place sometime at the end of September.I might be wrong,but i think we will have to wait a little longer for the SR96.



I hope your wrong!  

Things that speak against you is the "soon, stay tuned" comment from olight, i take that as a week or two. Also, if you look on new product history there is 4 new in June, 4 in July and 2 in August.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 1, 2013)

Issue said:


> I hope your wrong!
> 
> Things that speak against you is the "soon, stay tuned" comment from olight, i take that as a week or two. Also, if you look on new product history there is 4 new in June, 4 in July and 2 in August.



When talking about new products,i am not counting the accessories such as weaponmount and filters and so,only new flashlights, and then it gets more sparse between the new products. I was hoping that we should see the SR96 launched before the end of August,but instead the H15S was launched,but hopefuly we will see the launch of the SR96 asap. I am quite eager now!


----------



## DENGOH (Sep 3, 2013)

That will be first stock flashlights with 3 mkr led. I was hoping 3 mtg2 led.
3 mkr should make it a 45 watt flashlight, while 3 mtg2 will make it 55 watt flashlight. Lumens should be 4k+ vs 5k+.
That is why I was hoping 3 mtg2 led in there.


----------



## cre8ure (Sep 3, 2013)

DENGOH said:


> That will be first stock flashlights with 3 mkr led. I was hoping 3 mtg2 led.
> 3 mkr should make it a 45 watt flashlight, while 3 mtg2 will make it 55 watt flashlight. Lumens should be 4k+ vs 5k+.
> That is why I was hoping 3 mtg2 led in there.



I understand your point. But it's not only about lumens. The lightcolor of MT-G2 is very warm. Maybe that was also an issue?

However I think that MT-G2 would cause a better throw, no?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Issue (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, nice pic. 4800 is sick!

Do you know where the pic is from? Maybe we can expect an announcement from olight soon? Cant see anything on there site now.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 12, 2013)

Issue said:


> Wow, nice pic. 4800 is sick!
> 
> Do you know where the pic is from? Maybe we can expect an announcement from olight soon? Cant see anything on there site now.



From the Olight world facebook-page.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw it to on Olights Facebook's page. WOW! 4800 lumens! Let's hope that it has not just a short burstmode at highest mode,and that it can deliver 4800 lumens for an extended period.

Now It's just a question of time before we can see the launch of the SR96 at Olights webpage!


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 12, 2013)

I want so much.

Dont need it but want to show it off, they were impressed with the D25C at work. It's so good to go out with a proper light.

Still reckon around £250?


----------



## cre8ure (Sep 12, 2013)

*AW: Olight SR96 ?*

I wroted them regarding a pre order. However I am a bit disappointed about the design of the reflector. I wished it would have been more like the one of the Fenix RC40 or the TK75. Now it looks like the ugly sr92.

But still... I want it.


----------



## cre8ure (Sep 12, 2013)

*AW: Olight SR96 ?*



NorthernStar said:


> I saw it to on Olights Facebook's page. WOW! 4800 lumens! Let's hope that it has not just a short burstmode at highest mode,and that it can deliver 4800 lumens for an extended period.
> 
> Now It's just a question of time before we can see the launch of the SR96 at Olights webpage!



afaik Olight usually is not interested in so called 'burst modes'.

Following their strategy in the past years it was all about sustainable performance.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 12, 2013)

This flashlight looks really interesting! Has the LED been confirmed yet?

Cheers


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 12, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> This flashlight looks really interesting! Has the LED been confirmed yet?
> 
> Cheers



The SR96 will feature 3xMK-R LED.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Issue (Sep 12, 2013)

How true is Olight about there lumens? Anyone dare guessing what we can expect OTF? Any guesses on cd and throw?


----------



## druidmars (Sep 12, 2013)

kj2 said:


> From the Olight world facebook-page.



Nice catch, kj2!


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 12, 2013)

cre8ure said:


> I wroted them regarding a pre order. However I am a bit disappointed about the design of the reflector. I wished it would have been more like the one of the Fenix RC40 or the TK75. Now it looks like the ugly sr92.
> 
> But still... I want it.



Have to agree about the reflector. Makes if look a bit cheap to me with the wasted flat space although I know its not.

I guess that's the downside of using three led's.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 12, 2013)

Based on how nice the beams can be with overlapping reflectors, as evidenced by the RC40 and TK75, I'm a bit surprised that Olight didn't go that route. Perhaps it just wasn't necessary given the depth of the head that they had to work with. Frankly, I'd accept a larger, deeper head, on an already large format light, in order to extend throw.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 12, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Based on how nice the beams can be with overlapping reflectors, as evidenced by the RC40 and TK75, I'm a bit surprised that Olight didn't go that route. Perhaps it just wasn't necessary given the depth of the head that they had to work with. Frankly, I'd accept a larger, deeper head, on an already large format light, in order to extend throw.



Agreed


----------



## Issue (Sep 13, 2013)

fredted40x said:


> Have to agree about the reflector. Makes if look a bit cheap to me with the wasted flat space although I know its not.
> 
> I guess that's the downside of using three led's.



Maybe it was necessary becose of the heat it produces?

With RC40 and TK75 at 710 and 606meter throw, do you think its to much to hope for atleast 700m on this flashlight?


----------



## cre8ure (Sep 13, 2013)

*AW: Olight SR96 ?*

Considering the much bigger LED die (MK-R compared to XM-L) and the small reflectors, I really doubt a 700 meters throw. 

I consider the Light as a substantial Flooder with very acceptable throw. 

Personally I expect around 400 m. Which by the way is very useful.especially when it comes with 4800 Lumens flux.


----------



## star_c_star (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: AW: Olight SR96 ?*

A teaser for this flashlight is now being advertised on the Olight Website, "4800 Lumens".


----------



## Issue (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: AW: Olight SR96 ?*



cre8ure said:


> Considering the much bigger LED die (MK-R compared to XM-L) and the small reflectors, I really doubt a 700 meters throw.
> 
> I consider the Light as a substantial Flooder with very acceptable throw.
> 
> Personally I expect around 400 m. Which by the way is very useful.especially when it comes with 4800 Lumens flux.



Really? That low? Kinda of a disapointment for me. Even the X6 has 600m.. I thought fewer LEDs with same lumens would throw further..


----------



## DENGOH (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: AW: Olight SR96 ?*



Issue said:


> Really? That low? Kinda of a disapointment for me. Even the X6 has 600m.. I thought fewer LEDs with same lumens would throw further..


I read on shoudian.org, it was mentioned to be 26.4kcd. Definitely flooder, I have seen 5000lm 90kcd of my other flashlight, now this 4800lm 26kcd will be totally different experience and usage.


----------



## DENGOH (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: AW: Olight SR96 ?*



DENGOH said:


> I read on shoudian.org, it was mentioned to be 26.4kcd. Definitely flooder, I have seen 5000lm 90kcd of my other flashlight, now this 4800lm 26kcd will be totally different experience and usage.


And I think Olight know this product can't beat RC40 in throw since LED used are much bigger. So user has to choose they want more lumens or more throw when deciding between RC40 and SR96.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 13, 2013)

DENGOH said:


> I read on shoudian.org, it was mentioned to be 26.4kcd. Definitely flooder, I have seen 5000lm 90kcd of my other flashlight, now this 4800lm 26kcd will be totally different experience and usage.



The supbeam X60 has 5000 lumens and 38kcd so they seem to be close competitors. Supbeam uses xml2 though


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: AW: Olight SR96 ?*



DENGOH said:


> And I think Olight know this product can't beat RC40 in throw since LED used are much bigger. So user has to choose they want more lumens or more throw when deciding between RC40 and SR96.



I think so to. The SR96 is definitely going to have a floodier beam but with shorter range than the RC40. I´d like to see side by side comparison pics of the SR96 next to the RC40!!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I think so to. The SR96 is definitely going to have a floodier beam but with shorter range than the RC40. I´d like to see side by side comparison pics of the SR96 next to the RC40!!



Well that's a comparison I would like to see too


----------



## holylight (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice it will be soon, saw this at their website.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 16, 2013)

**New Olight 4800 lumen light**

I was on Olightworld.com today and in the scrolling banner it says "new product, 4800lm". This maybe an old topic but I haven't seen it on their website before and haven't turned up any search results here so I'm assuming it is new. Anyone know anything about what it could be? Will it be like the X6, an SR95 or something totally different? Either way I doubt it will be in my budget but a light that has 4800lm capability really catches my attention if it also has properly spaced modes down to 1 or 2 lumens.


----------



## Ryp (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: *New Olight 4800 lumen light**

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?367315-Olight-SR96


----------



## Tac Gunner (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Ryp, hadn't seen that.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 18, 2013)

Now it has been launched! See Olights webpage for all specs.

It has a capacity of 4800 lumens and a reach of 325 meters of throw,but it steps down to 50% capacity after 5 minutes when running it at highest mode. I guess one should not judge it to hard before one have read a complete review of it,but imo i think the RC40 is still the king of these two with no step down in effect and with both longer throw and burntime.:thinking:


----------



## druidmars (Sep 18, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Now it has been launched! See Olights webpage for all specs.
> 
> It has a capacity of 4800 lumens and a reach of 325 meters of throw,but it steps down to 50% capacity after 5 minutes when running it at highest mode. I guess one should not judge it to hard before one have read a complete review of it,but imo i think the RC40 is still the king of these two with no step down in effect and with both longer throw and burntime.:thinking:



Wow! 50% stepdown? That's way too much!


----------



## Issue (Sep 18, 2013)

druidmars said:


> Wow! 50% stepdown? That's way too much!



It wont go from 100 to 50% in a click. At 5min it will start to fade down and at 10min it will be at 50%.

The stepdown is not a big problem for me, im more worried about the throw. I hope we get a video review soon.


----------



## Issue (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: *New Olight 4800 lumen light**



Tac Gunner said:


> Either way I doubt it will be in my budget but a light that has 4800lm capability really catches my attention if it also has properly spaced modes down to 1 or 2 lumens.



It will have three steps. 4800, 1500 and 450lumens.


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 18, 2013)

Will look forward to the reviews and will have to think what I really need. 

I guess it should have a fair bit of flood light but would like to see how wide the flood is. 

RC40 or a modded light looks to be still best for a thrower and flood.


----------



## rejsr (Sep 18, 2013)

Why does the text say 4200 lumens and the chart says 4800 lumens?


----------



## Issue (Sep 18, 2013)

rejsr said:


> Why does the text say 4200 lumens and the chart says 4800 lumens?



Typo


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 18, 2013)

rejsr said:


> Why does the text say 4200 lumens and the chart says 4800 lumens?



I also think it´s a typo. These are the correct specs for the SR96.





I was hoping for more throw on this light, and even though the stepdown is slowly fading over a 10 minutes period i do think 50% drop of the output is to much.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't fathom what they were trying to do with this design. It is a large light, but doesn't throw very well at all. It is heavy, and massive, but has a major stepdown. 450 lumens as the low! I just can't understand what anyone would use it for. It seems to be beaten handily in every category by smaller and most likely cheaper lights, and its versatility is limited on top of that.

It seems like they were trying to do it all, and ending up doing nothing well. Not even submersible, and only 1M drop tested...I just don't get it. This does not seem like an Olight...usually they are very well designed, if nothing else. The M22 Warrior, for example, was not something I wanted, but I could sure respect it for being a solid contender. This just makes me wonder what they were thinking...


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 18, 2013)

It practically has just as much throw as the M22, but a couple thousand lumens stronger. I bet if I could somehow attach it to my tripod, it'll light up the soccer field better than the BS Terminator I use now. 2000 vs 4800 lumens, should be interesting. 

The 1 meter doesn't matter to me, I don't usually drop lights this big on purpose


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in agreement on the numbers that are being predicted thus far as well. I think Olight makes excellent lights and I'm a fan of having (at least one) large light for multipurpose uses between flood & throw, long run times on high, durability, and overall functionality of where smaller high-output lights leave off., I'm truly wondering if something is being missed here? Did Olight think of a use I'm not seeing? Sure - run-times are seem good, but to literally make the light that floody - you can use other smaller options. Perhaps the beamshots will blow us away? If Olight has any to tease us further with, I might suggest NOW's the time to post some real world beamshots that they've taken with the light. I was holding off on purchasing the RC40 until more info came out on this, and now at reviewing the specs, am on the verge of just ordering the RC40. Perhaps the beam is so intensely broad that it would literally make up for the weak throw?


----------



## Issue (Sep 18, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> I'm in agreement on the numbers that are being predicted thus far as well. I think Olight makes excellent lights and I'm a fan of having (at least one) large light for multipurpose uses between flood & throw, long run times on high, durability, and overall functionality of where smaller high-output lights leave off., I'm truly wondering if something is being missed here? Did Olight think of a use I'm not seeing? Sure - run-times are seem good, but to literally make the light that floody - you can use other smaller options. Perhaps the beamshots will blow us away? If Olight has any to tease us further with, I might suggest NOW's the time to post some real world beamshots that they've taken with the light. I was holding off on purchasing the RC40 until more info came out on this, and now at reviewing the specs, am on the verge of just ordering the RC40. Perhaps the beam is so intensely broad that it would literally make up for the weak throw?



Yea im on the same page as you. Was sure i would order this light until i saw the bad throw. Now im not sure at all. Waiting for a good review on youtube. If i like it i will order it anyway and get a good thrower later on, like sr95 or so.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 18, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> It practically has just as much throw as the M22, but a couple thousand lumens stronger. I bet if I could somehow attach it to my tripod, it'll light up the soccer field better than the BS Terminator I use now. 2000 vs 4800 lumens, should be interesting.
> 
> The 1 meter doesn't matter to me, I don't usually drop lights this big on purpose



As much throw as a single 18650 light that is about 1/8 of the size...that doesn't seem like a selling point. 

Yes, it is quite bright, 4800 lumens is gonna be bright no matter how you distribute them. But something like the TM26 makes a lot more sense - way smaller, more portable, better throw, plus the OLED display, and all for less money. Sure, the SR96 will be a little brighter, but that hardly seems worth losing throw, a real low, and portability. The proprietary battery pack is also a problem for me, though I know some people will view that as an advantage, I am not one of them.

I have never dropped any of my big lights either, but it is still cause for concern. As expensive as these lights are, I want to know that they will survive a little abuse. The IPX6 rating is more of a concern - you can't even put it in a bowl of water and be confident it will keep working. 

Take all these issues together, and I'm back at the same conclusion...I just can't figure out what this light is designed to do. If you have a specific purpose already in mind, that is great - but you have many other choices in this price range which can do a whole lot more. 

I'm not trying to take anything away from Olight in general - I have liked every Olight I have purchased, and I do think they are generally a very solid company...but that doesn't mean this particular model makes sense.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 20, 2013)

Its a flood light.

Its designed to flood an area with light. If you are using it to pop the lights on and see an entire field at once, it will do that...if you want to walk the dog for 2 hours, it will do that, but at closer to 2,400 L for about half of that, and at ~ 1,500 Lumens for the rest.

As the beam is obviously a wide angled version....that amount of lumens is very spread out....so, the lux on the ground for that walk at 1,500 L will not be as glaring as normal...as it will be more evenly distributed with less of a hot spot.

There are many types of beams that can be useful in different circumstances. A flood pattern is great for seeing everything in front of you all at once....with the caveat that to GET the width, the length was compromised.

A thrower is great to reach distant targets, but is not great for seeing everything out there at once, as with a tighter beam, you need to sweep it around to take every thing in, and then stitch together a mental image of what was in the beam as it swept around, etc.

If doing a search for example in a forested area, there are no lines of sight over 100 meters typically...so having say the ability to put 1-5 lux on targets at 100 meters is all you need as a minimum spec.

5 lux at 100 meters calls for 50k cd for example, but 1 lux at 100 m only calls for 10k cd, and so forth.

That means that a light with around 30k cd will put about 3 lux on stuff about 100 M away....etc.

If that's your search radius...you're good to go, as all the extra lumens will be showing you stuff at that range across a wide field of view...and not just within a tight beam spot, etc.


On the other hand, if you need to see the opposite side of a ravine or river bank, etc, which might be 1000 M away, this is the wrong light, and the lights that CAN flood an entire field of view at that range are NOT going to be small enough to carry in your hand, etc....so the lumens are all concentrated into a smaller beam spot that CAN put lux on stuff 1000 M away.

The SMALL LED that allow a light to HAVE that throw tend to produce fewer lumens, partly of course due to them BEING SMALL...and, therefore, a wide beam angle is a tough row to hoe for them, and defeats their advantage in small effective surface area for more throw in the first place.

So to GET massive lumen output, they typically need a lot of smaller emitters working as a team, or fewer but more hearty emitters pulling the same load, etc....but, again, then you are using shear horsepower for throw.


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 20, 2013)

When it says 300 odd metres, what does that actually mean? 300m seems a long way, 1/3rd longer than my entire street .

What sort of range would the floody light goto?

Edit just read it has to be 0.25 lux for distance, I'm guessing that's the centre, how do you know what the flood light distance is?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 20, 2013)

fredted40x said:


> When it says 300 odd metres, what does that actually mean? 300m seems a long way, 1/3rd longer than my entire street .
> 
> What sort of range would the floods light goto?
> 
> ...



300 meters IS a long way....over 3 football fields in length.

The thing to remember though, is that range is to 0.25 lux.

AT 300 meters, you can't really see much with 0.25 lux. Most people say they can see the beam ON something, but can't resolve WHAT the beam is on/details at that range and lux level.

Most people seem to need closer to 1-5 lux to resolve details, depending on the contrast.

So, if a light has a rating of 26,400 cd, that means it hits 0.25 lux at 325 meters....and as 0.25 lux is the standard lux level for ANSI spec range....that's what they quote...and at least you can compare to others on an apples and apples basis.

The USEFUL range though is (For all lights) always shorter at long ranges....as you really want more like 1-5 lux, not 0.25 lux if the target is over 200 m away anyway.

If you use 1 lux as you minimum useful lux level, the square root of the cd is the range in meters to 1 lux.

So, the root of 26,400 cd = ~ 162 meters. 

162 meters is STILL a long way away...but a lot less than the 325 meters to the ANSI range, etc.

This is why I said this light is primarily suited for ~ 100 meter type ranges...as it WILL light up an entire football field at one shot with no sweeping.....which is useful in many circumstances.



This goes for ALL flashlights and their ANSI ranges...its just the labeling convention we are stuck with.


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 20, 2013)

TEEJ, those are great points indeed! At least in my world, I don't think I'd imagine such flood. An entire football field one chunk at a time could be pretty cool - just figuring with such a huge light it would go a little further. It's obviously got one main application - and most lights of this nature have always tried for some level of combination. If Olight releases some beamshots of just that - a football field being lit up in its entirety, that might just pose an awe factor to get people buying. 

Also, if in the case of doing S&R in the woods - do you happen to know the type of tint that these LEDs put out? is it cool white or more neutral?


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 20, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> TEEJ, those are great points indeed! At least in my world, I don't think I'd imagine such flood. An entire football field one chunk at a time could be pretty cool - just figuring with such a huge light it would go a little further. It's obviously got one main application - and most lights of this nature have always tried for some level of combination. If Olight releases some beamshots of just that - a football field being lit up in its entirety, that might just pose an awe factor to get people buying.
> 
> Also, if in the case of doing S&R in the woods - do you happen to know the type of tint that these LEDs put out? is it cool white or more neutral?



In S&R, frankly, the tint is not really important...seeing is mostly done with eyes as night adapted as possible, and when fully night adapted, your vision is mostly in black and white.

As it steals LED power to make the light warmer...most effective searching is done with whiter lights to maximize the amount of light to see with. The HIDs on the other hand have very warm looking beams, naturally.

One thing that tends to further cloud the tint waters is that I might de-dome lights that need more range, as that about doubles the cd. When dedomed, the tints tend to be shifted a bit warmer, so if it started as a cool white, it might look like a neutral after dedomed, etc.


----------



## KarstGhost (Sep 20, 2013)

Not listed as in stock yet, but the SR96 is listed on my favorite store for $349. Must be getting close to a release.


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 21, 2013)

KarstGhost said:


> Not listed as in stock yet, but the SR96 is listed on my favorite store for $349. Must be getting close to a release.



Can't remember which site but they said by the 1st October they should have them in.
Guessing we will have to wait till then for more pics and a review.


----------



## Magnumb (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm new, long time lurker!

Here are my thoughts

1) disappointed at the throw, they already have a floody X6 Marauder
2) thermal stepdown is rediculous. I'm all for protecting the investment, but this shows a lack of design prowess in the sinking area. Now you might say, "ya but look at how hard they drive these lights" well after 5 minutes you own a newer sr95..if they have to step down after 5 minutes there is a design issue, be it too many of this type of LED, not enough of a heat sink (mass is so important here) make the flashlight head too machined to light and those outer fins do absolutely nothing.
3) to buy this light you need to be happy with 50% power for the majority of its use. 
4) if 5 min is all you get, the this not a 4800lmn flashlight! It's a 2400 lumen flashlight with a 5 minute turbo mode.

i was looking forward to this light very much but my RC-40 I opted for is still the better option right now,because it has the ability to maintain max output until some unidentifiable time that no one has hit yet.

when I started hearing positive things about thermal stepdown on olight models, I got nervous and decided reviewers aren't looking at this right. This is not a plus, this is compensation for poor cooling design. I knew this new one would suffer this so I went RC40.

i would have bought this too, but finding out its a flood light also was a deal breaker. This is really more of a one piece upgrade for the X6 marauder.

just opinion now, but I think the missed the mark, and fenix was wise. I'm sure we will all get the olight we want one day, but this will be more niche to me. 


Thanks for reading

Magnumb


----------



## viperxp (Sep 21, 2013)

There is one shop already offering the flashlight for 388$. On it's page there is a lot's of information, even more then on Olight page. 
Due to CPF rules I cannot post a link , just Google it and you will find.
Here are 2 photos taken from there.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 21, 2013)

Magnumb said:


> I'm new, long time lurker!
> 
> Here are my thoughts
> 
> ...



I agree with all these thoughts!

When looking at the pictures it has a powerful wide beam,but all the other features especially the 50% effect stepdown i don´t like. I want full power all the way without any stepdown ,even if that means i have to buy a flashlight with less lumens. I know now for sure i will go for the RC40 instead.


----------



## viperxp (Sep 21, 2013)

*NorthernStar* , wouldn't it be wise to wait for any review first? That's quite an investment you know ....


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 21, 2013)

viperxp said:


> *NorthernStar* , wouldn't it be wise to wait for any review first? That's quite an investment you know ....



Of course i want to see a review first, especially with a side by side comparison between the SR96 and the RC40 with beamshots.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 21, 2013)

When looking at lights with step down...I think some people look at it backwards. The main REASON I think they look at it backwards, as its PRESENTED backwards, on purpose of course, by the ads for the lights. (No way to hit "Return", so apologizing for spacing....).........It would be like a car being advertised as having nitrous, and publishing the specs for the nitrous boosted performance in the ads...and the non-boosted in the specs too. The lights are doing this....and to not look paltry in comparison to their competitors, they all end up doing it..............BUT, we can look at the specs, and interpret what we see. If we see a light that can pop up to a larger output for a short period....we should look at it as we'd look at a car that could hit the nitrous if needed. IE: The specs do say its this output over this time....and, if those specs work for you, then its a good choice. If you NEED the boosted numbers to be available 100% of the time, then, its NOT a good light for you. You would then choose a higher output light....who's cruise speed is the same as the other's boost speed, etc...............Most people may not use every light on its 100% out put, they might use it on a lower output, and, boost it up when they need more light for a bit............so turbo type settings do have a use........in that the size and form factor required to maintain a higher output can be impractical, and a smaller light that can hop up as needed can be a reasonable alternative....for those people..............I just use the cruise specs to choose the lights, and consider the ability to have a short burst of extra output as gravy.


----------



## holylight (Sep 21, 2013)

Deleted.
reason: post wrongly.


----------



## jhovan (Sep 21, 2013)

The specs make this statement....
"OLlight SR series are designed for commonly battery pack , making it perfect compatibility with the former SR-series flashlights."

This makes me believe they may offer just the light for those that already have an SR90?


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 21, 2013)

I think they mean the light can use battery packs from previous flashlights, I've never heard of Olight selling just the head. You can try and ask them though, it wouldn't hurt


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 21, 2013)

I think also that a light this large would carry the capacity for a longer run on high/nitrous... My SR92 has about 8 hours on low setting and high at about 90 min...which is the 1700 or so lumens that it cranks out. this broad beam will need to be seen and reviewed - I;m not at the stage where I'd feel comfortable with the high output levels and throw for the size, weight, and price... The RC40 seems more in line...However I'm always up for learning - and have yet to light up an ENTIRE football field with a flashlight without the need to sweep... Perhaps this could be the deal - and when the lumens hit the eye will help with deciding...


----------



## Magnumb (Sep 21, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> When looking at lights with step down...I think some people look at it backwards. The main REASON I think they look at it backwards, as its PRESENTED backwards, on purpose of course, by the ads for the lights. (No way to hit "Return", so apologizing for spacing....).........It would be like a car being advertised as having nitrous, and publishing the specs for the nitrous boosted performance in the ads...and the non-boosted in the specs too. The lights are doing this....and to not look paltry in comparison to their competitors, they all end up doing it..............BUT, we can look at the specs, and interpret what we see. If we see a light that can pop up to a larger output for a short period....we should look at it as we'd look at a car that could hit the nitrous if needed. IE: The specs do say its this output over this time....and, if those specs work for you, then its a good choice. If you NEED the boosted numbers to be available 100% of the time, then, its NOT a good light for you. You would then choose a higher output light....who's cruise speed is the same as the other's boost speed, etc...............Most people may not use every light on its 100% out put, they might use it on a lower output, and, boost it up when they need more light for a bit............so turbo type settings do have a use........in that the size and form factor required to maintain a higher output can be impractical, and a smaller light that can hop up as needed can be a reasonable alternative....for those people..............I just use the cruise specs to choose the lights, and consider the ability to have a short burst of extra output as gravy.



Nah, pretty sure people will look at this correctly. The reality is, most people were expecting a successor to the sr90/92/95 and really this is a compact X6 Marauder. Floody beam, little throw. The naming convention is completely wrong given the properties of this light vs others in the SR range.

this should be an X series light. From that standpoint, this I can see being a disappointment for many people.

the other issue playing into this (if I had to guess) is that in sticking with their existing battery system, they have done so to cut down on development costs. By limiting themselves to this battery pack, they had to be even more aggressive in step-down than they are on the X6. They are pushing the properties of the battery to provide limited high output to hungry LED's 

i think they have created an awkward animal here only because of the above reasons and expectations setup by the use of a throwy series of flashlights nomenclature. This doesn't mean it's a bad flashlight at all, it's jut that expectations will adjust accordingly and I'm she they will sell a lot.

Anyone looking for an answer to the Fenix RC40 will have to look elsewhere, which is OK because it's normal for companies to have different focuses.

cheers


----------



## liquidwater (Sep 22, 2013)

Magnumb said:


> Nah, pretty sure people will look at this correctly. The reality is, most people were expecting a successor to the sr90/92/95 and really this is a compact X6 Marauder. Floody beam, little throw. The naming convention is completely wrong given the properties of this light vs others in the SR range.
> 
> this should be an X series light. From that standpoint, this I can see being a disappointment for many people.
> 
> ...



actually the olight x6 throws 100k lux, thats a nice thrower and a lot more than the olight sr96 24k lux..


----------



## Issue (Sep 22, 2013)

Is the step down always the same or is it based on temperature? Will it be brighter for a longer period in a cold snowstorm compared to a sunny summer day?


----------



## viperxp (Sep 22, 2013)

According to the data available it is time-based,and will always be the same.


----------



## Bucur (Sep 22, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> It would be like a car being advertised as having nitrous, and publishing the specs for the nitrous boosted performance in the ads...and the non-boosted in the specs too. The lights are doing this....



There is no OEM nitrous car as far as I know but the same seems to be happening with OEM cars that are equipped with forced induction engines. Their performance figures are mostly based on over-boost pressure which they cannot maintain for long. Also, some motorcycle engines get a little extra power from Ram-Air Effect at high speeds and this is usually marked in their technical specifications data with a foot-note in very fine prints.

The flashlights are also advertising short term maximum performance but IMHO the difference is that flashlight performance is not necessarily based on short bursts like acceleration or top speed. Except on a track, a passenger car (as opposed to a race car) cannot be reasonably, let alone legally, driven at full performance for long, on public roads. I mean; what a potential buyer wants to know about the performance of a turbo car already matches the over-boost performance figures but this may not be the case when it comes to flashlights.


----------



## Issue (Sep 22, 2013)

viperxp said:


> According to the data available it is time-based,and will always be the same.



So what happens if you turn it on and of? Will it reset? Does it need to be turned of for a time to reset? Or is it based on temp?


----------



## viperxp (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess no one knows yet. In similar design flashlights you can re-engage turbo right after it ended. I guess this will be the situation here also, if the flashlight is not overheated.


----------



## Magnumb (Sep 22, 2013)

liquidwater said:


> actually the olight x6 throws 100k lux, thats a nice thrower and a lot more than the olight sr96 24k lux..




oops got me there, I had my numbers wrong, I appreciate the correction. In that case, I question even more what Olight is after.

I am not saying this light is a mistake, just that giving it an SR designation might be misleading...

this is light is a strange bird.


----------



## Arif (Sep 22, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> When looking at lights with step down...I think some people look at it backwards. The main REASON I think they look at it backwards, as its PRESENTED backwards, on purpose of course, by the ads for the lights. (No way to hit "Return", so apologizing for spacing....).........It would be like a car being advertised as having nitrous, and publishing the specs for the nitrous boosted performance in the ads...and the non-boosted in the specs too. The lights are doing this....and to not look paltry in comparison to their competitors, they all end up doing it..............BUT, we can look at the specs, and interpret what we see. If we see a light that can pop up to a larger output for a short period....we should look at it as we'd look at a car that could hit the nitrous if needed. IE: The specs do say its this output over this time....and, if those specs work for you, then its a good choice. If you NEED the boosted numbers to be available 100% of the time, then, its NOT a good light for you. You would then choose a higher output light....who's cruise speed is the same as the other's boost speed, etc...............Most people may not use every light on its 100% out put, they might use it on a lower output, and, boost it up when they need more light for a bit............so turbo type settings do have a use........in that the size and form factor required to maintain a higher output can be impractical, and a smaller light that can hop up as needed can be a reasonable alternative....for those people..............I just use the cruise specs to choose the lights, and consider the ability to have a short burst of extra output as gravy.



This post is an excellent inversion of the perspective, & I think useful & has swung my decision to still get the SR96, compromises an' all. 
I've been a follower - buyer - of the SR series from when this place highlighted the SR90 to me. The SR90 was my throwy searchlight (tight beam) slung over my shoulder, & the SR92 my source of flood. The SR90 got superceded by the SR95 (not UT version), & the Nitecore TM26 has completely trounced the SR92 as my versatile source of flood. I never went for the X6 because of form-factor - I am a Lumens-chaser yes, but not through carrying a separate battery pack. I will chase classically-portable torch-lumens. So the SR96 is of interest to me, & I figure that now we are at the limits as determined by LED efficiency, namely because all those percents below 100 are lost as heat. If we want sustained full output, then we either need unwieldy large heads, or fan-cooling, as deployed on my portable 800mw laser. As such, I'm happy to buy into the latest in possibilities, & as a follower of the SR series, the compatibility of battery pack is welcome. I'd be happy for example if the SR96 compared to the TM26, & then some, in burst mode.


----------



## Magnumb (Sep 22, 2013)

viperxp said:


> I guess no one knows yet. In similar design flashlights you can re-engage turbo right after it ended. I guess this will be the situation here also, if the flashlight is not overheated.



I had wondered about this myself. 

If it is strictly time based, and you can easily fool it, then it really serves little purpose other than to allow the manufacturer the ability to game the top brightness mode run time numbers. 
I suppose we will need to wait and see. I do look forward to a review. It may yet display some unique property that will make it a must have.


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 24, 2013)

OK - so looks like the release is done and they're available for order on a few websites - does anyone know when the actual arrival dates are going to be? Perhaps this bright broad beam is worth a look?


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 24, 2013)

The general expected time looking at the shops is end of this week/early next week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes - confirmed via email that Batteryjunction eta is 10/4/13 - so coming soon...!



fredted40x said:


> The general expected time looking at the shops is end of this week/early next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lomandor (Sep 24, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Yes, it is quite bright, 4800 lumens is gonna be bright no matter how you distribute them. But something like the TM26 makes a lot more sense - way smaller, more portable, better throw, plus the OLED display, and all for less money. Sure, the SR96 will be a little brighter, but that hardly seems worth losing throw, a real low, and portability. The proprietary battery pack is also a problem for me, though I know some people will view that as an advantage, I am not one of them.



To deal with the issue of size when it comes to the SR series, I personally would like to see a half size battery pack. I have an SR95 UT and would much prefer a shorter battery pack that offers better portability for a trade off on runtime, and have second battery pack for backup.


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 24, 2013)

Closest that comes to mind is the TK75 in terms of size, run time and throw... It will not throw as far... As for smaller size with same throw, you may want to look at Aspheric, a OMG TN 31 modified, or a Vinh TN 31 MOD. That would do it... 



Lomandor said:


> To deal with the issue of size when it comes to the SR series, I personally would like to see a half size battery pack. I have an SR95 UT and would much prefer a shorter battery pack that offers better portability for a trade off on runtime, and have second battery pack for backup.


----------



## Lomandor (Sep 24, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> Closest that comes to mind is the TK75 in terms of size, run time and throw... It will not throw as far... As for smaller size with same throw, you may want to look at Aspheric, a OMG TN 31 modified, or a Vinh TN 31 MOD. That would do it...



I am not into aspherics, do not find them to be very practical for my use. I do have a TK75Vinh and my K40Vinh demolishes my SRUT. AWESOME torch for work. Still would like my SR95UT to have a shorter handle.


----------



## Issue (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone seen any video or pictures of this light in action jet?


----------



## xed888 (Sep 30, 2013)

Issue said:


> Anyone seen any video or pictures of this light in action jet?


http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen-neuigkeiten/26992-olight-sr96.html#post359926

He's working on a review


----------



## fredted40x (Sep 30, 2013)

xed888 said:


> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen-neuigkeiten/26992-olight-sr96.html#post359926
> 
> He's working on a review



Could you let us know when he posts it please.

Can't understand a word there but can see it woking I'm hoping


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 30, 2013)

Also in keeping eyes on this one - and on any early reviews, came across Goinggear's announcement in the dealer section on CPF marketplace - looks like they've had a prototype for a bit. 

Sent them an email to get any real-world opinions. Perhaps we'll even see one of their great videos soon - even if it's prototype version

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...idator-4800-Lumen-Triple-CREE-MK-R-Flashlight


----------



## Issue (Sep 30, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> Also in keeping eyes on this one - and on any early reviews, came across Goinggear's announcement in the dealer section on CPF marketplace - looks like they've had a prototype for a bit.
> 
> Sent them an email to get any real-world opinions. Perhaps we'll even see one of their great videos soon - even if it's prototype version
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...idator-4800-Lumen-Triple-CREE-MK-R-Flashlight



Yea, i have been waiting for a video from goinggear, they are great. Looks like he get them in stock tomorrow. Hope i makes the video soon!


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 30, 2013)

This is sort of off topic, but has Olight ever officially released the H15S?


----------



## viperxp (Sep 30, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> This is sort of off topic, but has Olight ever officially released the H15S?



yes. and I actually own one. If you wish I will review and post it here.


----------



## Issue (Oct 1, 2013)

Ip6 can be completely under water?

http://www.yonc.ch/out/pictures/master/product/7/ol_sr96_9.jpg

i thought it was just splashes of water on it.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 1, 2013)

IPX6 is splash-resistant. That is downright false marketing. It may survive immersion, if you lube all of it carefully. And it may not - and the warranty won't cover the replacement if it does not. No rating actually makes the claim of "waterproof", although plenty of manufacturers would have you think so. The tests are in specific conditions, with the lights off, and no buttons being pushed. Caveat emptor!

The only light that I know of that is truly waterproof is Elzetta. They do a test where they completely disassemble and then put together the light, underwater. Not only do the o-rings keep water out in normal circumstances, but each component is individually sealed, so even with water inside the light, it will still work. You pay a premium for it, but everyone should get one light that really lives up to the name. I'm disappointed that Olight is misleading ignorant customers that way...hopefully they listen and stop making claims that are obviously untrue.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 2, 2013)

So, yeah, I've had one (two, actually) for a while. It's honestly one of my favorite lights of all time. Throw is nice and all, but I seriously have trouble finding places where there are no lights and I can shine a beam out past 300 yards. Something that lights up EVERYTHING in front of me for 1-200 yards is far more useful. I moved to a new house on a lake a few months ago and the SR96 is absolutely perfect for nighttime walks with my daughter around our property. The SR96 lights up the other side of the lake very well, not to mention throwing a ton of lumens out into the woods when I hear something crashing around. There are, conservatively, a billion spider webs along our side of the bank and I used to walk through half of them when using smaller, more focused lights. With the SR96, I can see everything along the ~100 yards of the bank and see it very well.

Throw is fun and probably very useful to people out west, but customers around here that see something like the SR95S UT and SR96 side by side tend to go for the SR96. I think the SR96 is the best SR light yet.

Regarding the IPX6/waterproof claims, Olight China probably just copied and pasted some pictures into marketing for another light. You won't see as much of that going forward now that they have official US operations for marketing and sales.


----------



## xed888 (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/olight/28258-review-olight-sr96-pre-production.html#post361511


----------



## Issue (Oct 2, 2013)

GoingGear.com said:


> So, yeah, I've had one (two, actually) for a while. It's honestly one of my favorite lights of all time. Throw is nice and all, but I seriously have trouble finding places where there are no lights and I can shine a beam out past 300 yards. Something that lights up EVERYTHING in front of me for 1-200 yards is far more useful. I moved to a new house on a lake a few months ago and the SR96 is absolutely perfect for nighttime walks with my daughter around our property. The SR96 lights up the other side of the lake very well, not to mention throwing a ton of lumens out into the woods when I hear something crashing around. There are, conservatively, a billion spider webs along our side of the bank and I used to walk through half of them when using smaller, more focused lights. With the SR96, I can see everything along the ~100 yards of the bank and see it very well.
> 
> Throw is fun and probably very useful to people out west, but customers around here that see something like the SR95S UT and SR96 side by side tend to go for the SR96. I think the SR96 is the best SR light yet.
> 
> Regarding the IPX6/waterproof claims, Olight China probably just copied and pasted some pictures into marketing for another light. You won't see as much of that going forward now that they have official US operations for marketing and sales.



Any thoughts on the downstep "feuture"? Will it reset the timer if you restart the light? Did you experience any overheat shutdown? How is the light at 2400lumens?

Some beamshots or a video would be awesome!


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome feedback Marshall - I'll be getting one hopefully by Friday and will look to post some pics in comparison to an SR92. Something this bright has GOT to be tried. 



GoingGear.com said:


> So, yeah, I've had one (two, actually) for a while. It's honestly one of my favorite lights of all time. Throw is nice and all, but I seriously have trouble finding places where there are no lights and I can shine a beam out past 300 yards. Something that lights up EVERYTHING in front of me for 1-200 yards is far more useful. I moved to a new house on a lake a few months ago and the SR96 is absolutely perfect for nighttime walks with my daughter around our property. The SR96 lights up the other side of the lake very well, not to mention throwing a ton of lumens out into the woods when I hear something crashing around. There are, conservatively, a billion spider webs along our side of the bank and I used to walk through half of them when using smaller, more focused lights. With the SR96, I can see everything along the ~100 yards of the bank and see it very well.
> 
> Throw is fun and probably very useful to people out west, but customers around here that see something like the SR95S UT and SR96 side by side tend to go for the SR96. I think the SR96 is the best SR light yet.
> 
> Regarding the IPX6/waterproof claims, Olight China probably just copied and pasted some pictures into marketing for another light. You won't see as much of that going forward now that they have official US operations for marketing and sales.


----------



## fredted40x (Oct 2, 2013)

No idea what it's says but the blue links give some pics. No outside pics but everything else is there.

http://www.5i01.cn/topicdetail.php?f=650&t=3574489&m=f&p=1

I'm hoping the camera is just going 'TOO BRIGHT' and turned it down as it doesn't seem massively bright in the pics inside. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Issue (Oct 2, 2013)

xed888 said:


> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/olight/28258-review-olight-sr96-pre-production.html#post361511



I cant see the pictures? Any member here on that site can copy some of the pictures?


----------



## druidmars (Oct 2, 2013)

Issue said:


> I cant see the pictures? Any member here on that site can copy some of the pictures?



It seems that you can only see if you register in the forum.


----------



## Issue (Oct 2, 2013)

druidmars said:


> It seems that you can only see if you register in the forum.



Yea, thats what i ment, if someone here has membership on that site. I tried to register but i fail becose i cant read dutch.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Issue said:


> Yea, thats what i ment, if someone here has membership on that site. I tried to register but i fail becose i cant read dutch.


make that German, and not Dutch 
















With big thanks to taschenlampen-forum. ** this light is/was a review-sample I read, in the review**


----------



## Issue (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks kj2. Was there any outdoor beamshots? I saw something in a house from that asian forum, but that didnt say much for me.. damn it i want a video review from goinggear!


----------



## Arif (Oct 2, 2013)

Issue said:


> Any thoughts on the downstep "feature"? Will it reset the timer if you restart the light? Did you experience any overheat shutdown? How is the light at 2400lumens?



I'm bumping and seconding this question - for Going Gear's attention.

Secondly - I'm in the UK, anyone any ideas as to the best place to go for Olight. I heard that the UK distributor is something beginning with 'D'?

Can I buy it from one of those more established US dealers - e.g. Going Gear, etc?



Arif


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2013)

Issue said:


> Thanks kj2. Was there any outdoor beamshots? I saw something in a house from that asian forum, but that didnt say much for me.. damn it i want a video review from goinggear!



No beamshots


----------



## LightOnAHill (Oct 2, 2013)

i think the front looks ugly. i'm shallow but I probably won't buy it because of that, and I don't like proprietary battery packs


----------



## juplin (Oct 3, 2013)

Issue said:


> Thanks kj2. Was there any outdoor beamshots? I saw something in a house from that asian forum, but that didnt say much for me.. damn it i want a video review from goinggear!


Outdoor beamshots (not by me)















http://www.shoudian.org/forum.php?mod=redirect&goto=findpost&ptid=357926&pid=9072752


----------



## viperxp (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks wide and bright, but not so uniform ...


----------



## Issue (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Juplin.

Looks really bright and useful beam.. im still not sure tho.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 3, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Its a flood light.
> 
> Its designed to flood an area with light. If you are using it to pop the lights on and see an entire field at once, it will do that...if you want to walk the dog for 2 hours, it will do that, but at closer to 2,400 L for about half of that, and at ~ 1,500 Lumens for the rest.
> 
> As the beam is obviously a wide angled version....that amount of lumens is very spread out....so, the lux on the ground for that walk at 1,500 L will not be as glaring as normal...as it will be more evenly distributed with less of a hot spot.



I wanted to see some beamshots before I responded to this - I was hoping you were right, but it seems once again they went with a compromise, and muddled the results. The beam is relatively wide, but not a true flood light. The TM11, for example, has almost no hotspot, AND a far more even distribution, AND wider spill. The deeper reflector on the SR96 is focusing the beam somewhat, so although throw isn't great, the beam is concentrated enough to make it less useful as a flood light too. Yes, I know the TM11 is less than half the brightness (and therefore not a direct competitor), I'm just making a point. I stand by my earlier comments. I think this is the worst sort of compromise, that doesn't make any party to the deal happy. 

If I am wrong, and all you guys love it in person, let me know! I'm not saying I know for sure...but I am staying away until proven otherwise.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## RCLumens (Oct 3, 2013)

Greetings - I just ordered the light and I should have it by Sat. I'll post pics sat. evening ET to share. I went for the light based on the dependability, that in my opinion, Olight has demonstrated to me through its products. Having the SR92 (of which I'll post beam comparisons)
This beam certainly looks like it will bring an improved flood ratio to the mix. Again offering mostly flood with some throw as opposed to the SR92 which is trying to really balance flood & throw. 

Each to their own - and will try to assist with some good pics. 
Cheers!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 4, 2013)

Issue said:


> Any thoughts on the downstep "feuture"? Will it reset the timer if you restart the light? Did you experience any overheat shutdown? How is the light at 2400lumens?
> 
> Some beamshots or a video would be awesome!



I believe the downstep is temperature based, not time based. I asked Olight for more specific information.

I tend to use the light on the low or mid settings, so I haven't experienced any issues with the output dropping. I bump it up to high when I want to see something that is splashing around in the lake or crashing around in the woods.

I've actually started working on a video, so that might be up soon. I have the inside part done and just need to finish up the outdoor part.


----------



## Issue (Oct 4, 2013)

GoingGear.com said:


> I believe the downstep is temperature based, not time based. I asked Olight for more specific information.
> 
> I tend to use the light on the low or mid settings, so I haven't experienced any issues with the output dropping. I bump it up to high when I want to see something that is splashing around in the lake or crashing around in the woods.
> 
> I've actually started working on a video, so that might be up soon. I have the inside part done and just need to finish up the outdoor part.



That's great on the videopart, awesome!

The manual actually says its time-based and shows a diagram how the lumens goes down over time(starts after 5min and fades over 5min). But it also talks about temperature based shutdown 

Next time you use it, try leave it on for 10min and see if lumens go down. If yes - try switch off n on and see if it resets! 

If its only about temperature, that would be great because you would be able to use it longer in cold weather.


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 5, 2013)

Greetings, 
Just received the light today and must say that it’s a definite replacement for my SR92… I really love the beam profile on this light. All statements are my real-world opinion. A big thanks to Andy & Marshall at GG.com for their attention in shipping this out with great speed!

Definitely cool white – and imo a really nice broad beam. Construction in my opinion is very good, even better than the SR92. I think this is a better looking light. Weight is almost unnoticeable between the two. The SR92 definitely throws farther yet the SR96 is considerable and definitely much brighter. 

Each of the LED’s have their own housing and lens. As with the SR92, there’s a one piece plexi-glass lens. These three separate lenses are made of glass and of higher quality. Definite keeper for me! Below some pics and beam shots. – Please note that the pics are all on high and they came out darker than what you would normally see. I’d say increase brightness by almost 2x.


SR96 on left is just a touch longer than the SR92




DSCN7677 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR96 on left has a smaller head diameter than the SR92




DSCN7676 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR96 LED’s




DSCN7673 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR92 at about 45 yds




DSCN7684 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR96 at about 45 yards




DSCN7688 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR 92 about 100 yards to stone wall in distance




DSCN7693 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR96 about 100 yards to stone wall in distance




DSCN7695 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR92 about 100 yards to stone wall – ZOOMED




DSCN7694 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

SR96 about 100 yards to stone wall – ZOOMED




DSCN7696 by RCSHAR, on Flickr

Again, these pics are darker than they appear in real life – but you should get an idea of beam pattern and throw. Please take note that the SR96 sees very well to 100 yds and beyond –The SR92 clearly throws better, yet the SR96 is considerable brighter with what I think is a better and more useful beam for me.


----------



## fredted40x (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks rclumens for the post but you havnt given anyone permission to view the pics. 

Can you upload to the forum rather than Flickr please.


----------



## Arif (Oct 6, 2013)

RC Lumens - PLEASE can you confirm a key question that has been asked a lot here - what is the basis of step-down, & more to the point - step-up? I.e. Can you force it to revert to full power immediately? Does that depend on the step-down trigger - eg thermal or timer? Many thanks!


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry Fredted40x - and to CPF - I set permissions so you should be able to view now... If you/anyone can confirm they're visible please. 

Thank you,
RC



fredted40x said:


> Thanks rclumens for the post but you havnt given anyone permission to view the pics.
> 
> Can you upload to the forum rather than Flickr please.


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 6, 2013)

Greetings Arif, this evening, I'll plan to do a step down test. After 5 min. etc... will shut off and on to determine if it goes back to regular settings. Please keep in mind I have no instruments for this, so it will be based on what I actually 'see'.



Arif said:


> RC Lumens - PLEASE can you confirm a key question that has been asked a lot here - what is the basis of step-down, & more to the point - step-up? I.e. Can you force it to revert to full power immediately? Does that depend on the step-down trigger - eg thermal or timer? Many thanks!


----------



## fredted40x (Oct 6, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> Sorry Fredted40x - and to CPF - I set permissions so you should be able to view now... If you/anyone can confirm they're visible please.
> 
> Thank you,
> RC



Many thanks for fixing.

Think I prefer the sr96 beam from the pics.

Would be interested in the step down to.
Would like to see rc40 and maybe tm26 comparison to the sr96, hoping going gear could arrange that in their review.

Edit... Just found this for comparison when directing to the floor
http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=650&t=3581220&m=f&last=46522021
You can see how much less the spot is concentrated on the sr96. Think a video would be better for comparison.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 7, 2013)

Greetings all. I had the chance to go out on a golf course last night. The SR92 definitely throws farther at about 300-340 yards - to where you can still make out tree trunks lets say. The SR96 will go to about 200-250 I would say... It wasn't foggy but it was rainy and not so it wasn't the most clearest/crisp night. Probably around 85-90% of what you would normally see though. 

Also, in regards to step down, I did it through one of the cycles. Step down was indeed very slight - right around the 5 min. mark. Shut light off and turned back on and it went into full brightness again. I can say that for even a big light like this it did get fairly warm and on it's way to getting hot. I may re-visit doing a longer test this coming weekend. 

As for beam profile, I really like it and is my favorite thus far. 

Hope this helps


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 7, 2013)

maybe its just me but the RC40 seems to be a better light period. just not too impressed with the beam pattern from the 96. I will reserve my full opinion when someone posts some beam shots against other top lights but im leaning towards the RC40 now and 95UT just because its so dam kool!

I think for those walking their dog at night the 96 is a great option but its just appears too floody with dark spots to me personally but, as stated ill wait till the official reviews are in.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 8, 2013)

Both are good choices, I mean, come on, it's Fenix and Olight!


----------



## Patriot (Oct 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TEEJ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thedoc007 said:


> I wanted to see some beamshots before I responded to this - I was hoping you were right, but it seems once again they went with a compromise, and muddled the results. The beam is relatively wide, but not a true flood light. The TM11, for example, has almost no hotspot, AND a far more even distribution, AND wider spill. The deeper reflector on the SR96 is focusing the beam somewhat, so although throw isn't great, the beam is concentrated enough to make it less useful as a flood light too. Yes, I know the TM11 is less than half the brightness (and therefore not a direct competitor), I'm just making a point. I stand by my earlier comments. I think this is the worst sort of compromise, that doesn't make any party to the deal happy.
> 
> If I am wrong, and all you guys love it in person, let me know! I'm not saying I know for sure...but I am staying away until proven otherwise.




Actually doc, TEEJ is spot on on. If the SR96 can't be considered a flood light, then it's going to be difficult to find anything to fit the definition, beyond the array of CFL lights in your typical kitchen fixture. All pictures taken with a 35mm sensor and a lens of shorter focal length than 50mm (generally speaking) will tend to exaggerate the appearance of a hotspot. Even the TM11 has a highly (instrument) measurable hotspot, as does the TM26, with the graduation from hotspot to spill being subtle enough to avoid telegraphing the exact transition between between them, when viewed by the eye. All reflectors "focus the beam somewhat" but you don't want to arbitrarily set a precedence based on a subjective notion of light distribution. If we simply look at the ratio of lumens to cd for the SR96 it gives away its hand. For all intents and purposes, the SR96 falls solidly into the "flood" category and people who love flood will love this light. 




For those who are holding fast to see the SR96 compared to the RC40 in an effort to decide which one to buy, take a deep breath...  These two beams shouldn't even be compared to one another unless it's to demonstrate how radically different they are. You'd be much better served to compare the beam to the better throwing TM26 based on the figures given by the manufacturers. Check 3:14 of this video to see the 40K cd TM26 compared to the RC40.

At 26k cd & 4800L the SR96 might be comparable to a couple of TM11's, both tapped together and set to high.


----------



## NorthernStar (Oct 8, 2013)

HIDSGT said:


> maybe its just me but the RC40 seems to be a better light period. just not too impressed with the beam pattern from the 96. I will reserve my full opinion when someone posts some beam shots against other top lights but im leaning towards the RC40 now and 95UT just because its so dam kool!
> 
> I think for those walking their dog at night the 96 is a great option but its just appears too floody with dark spots to me personally but, as stated ill wait till the official reviews are in.



I agree!

To me the SR96 has several disadvantages compared to the RC40. First,and what i dislike most,is that after 10 minutes at highest mode it has reduced to 50% of it´s capacity. Second it has to short burntime running it at highest mode. Third it has only IPX6 rating-making it not waterproof. The only advantage the SR96 has it that it probably has an tremendously floody beam.

I all other terms(besides of SR96 floodier beam) i think that the RC40 is better in all ways, and i am now decided to get one.


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 8, 2013)

well, I drove up to Battery Junction today to check out the RC40, SR95UT and SR96 with the help of Sean who works there as a sales rep. he was very helpful and patient with me. 

when I first seen the SR96 I was undecided about it cause when I turned it on it just didnt seem as bright as I thought it wud be. granted, I was in an office complex with lights on so I looked around for a decent size room and found a nice size conference room to test the lights out.

I brought my Microfire Warrior III with me so I could at least compare the other (3) lights in person. when I went into the conference room I turned on the Microfire and waited for it to warm up for about 20 seconds to get to full brightness and then shined it at the wall from about 50-60 feet away and thought wow this Microfire really is bright. I was on the fence about upgrading cause its been so good to me for the last 3-4 years. ive dropped it, thrown it at people etc... and it still works perfectly.

well, when I turned on the SR96 I was like holy chit! the SR96 made my Warrior III look like a 2 cell maglight. it was freakn BRIGHT! I guess one could refer to it as a flood but it still throws almost a 1000 feet so calling it a flood light isnt really an accurate description. I work in law enforcement and 99% of the time whether its on a MV stop, in an housing project hall way or someones back yard the SR96 will turn night into day and most of the time im no more then a 100 feet away from anyone im wanting to light up. 

the SR96 is a little heavier then I thought it would be but its only about (10) inches so its pretty compact. I turned it on and left it on for (8) straight minutes and I did not observe any power down in that time frame. in my line of work I will NEVER have my light on for that long at once cause tactically its just dumb cause now ur a lit up target so the power down feature doesnt mean really anything to me personally. but I can see how others may find that troublesome. 

the RC40 has great distance and spill but for whatever reason I didnt like the beam pattern. still a great light but just not for me. if they could make the head smaller with bigger more user friendly buttons I would have surely bought it cause it is the jack of all trades when it comes to a tactical light. 

so then I tried the SR95UT which was kinda useless since its a distance thrower but I will tell you that even at close range it has a crazy bright spot and very uniform spill. it too made my Warrior III look pathetic lol. I was almost embarrassed for my Warrior III lol. I will say that SR95UT is obviously longer then the SR96 or the RC40 but it is very well balanced and actually felt lighter then the SR96 and certainly lighter then the RC40. I dont mind the extra length cause its like having a decent weapon in ur hand if needed.

so I could not decide on which one I wanted so I bought both. gonna try to get some beam shots tonight in my neighborhood. apparently I got the first SR96 that Battery Junction has sold so those that have ordered theirs shud be arriving soon. wen I got there the UPS truck literally just got there like (20) minutes earlier. both lights are simply amazing and both have their place for everyone.





NorthernStar said:


> I agree!
> 
> To me the SR96 has several disadvantages compared to the RC40. First,and what i dislike most,is that after 10 minutes at highest mode it has reduced to 50% of it´s capacity. Second it has to short burntime running it at highest mode. Third it has only IPX6 rating-making it not waterproof. The only advantage the SR96 has it that it probably has an tremendously floody beam.
> 
> I all other terms(besides of SR96 floodier beam) i think that the RC40 is better in all ways, and i am now decided to get one.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 8, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Actually doc, TEEJ is spot on on. If the SR96 can't be considered a flood light, then it's going to be difficult to find anything to fit the definition, beyond the array of CFL lights in your typical kitchen fixture. All pictures taken with a 35mm sensor and a lens of shorter focal length than 50mm (generally speaking) will tend to exaggerate the appearance of a hotspot.



I was mostly going off the pics in post #157. It definitely looked uneven and the spill seemed narrower than I would have expected. The much better quality pics in post #165 make it clear that the beam is actually very even, and that the beam has a very gradual transition from hotspot to spill. I still wish it had the insanely wide spill of the TM11, but after seeing the better pics, I agree that I jumped the gun in calling it a poor flooder. It looks like a nice beam.

None of my other objections have changed, clearly it is not the light for me. But I can at least acknowledge it is a crazy-bright flooder with a very nice beam! Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey there HID SGT - That's a great comparison review! I'm in MA, so I usually get my stuff from Batteryjunction, and try to make the drive down. I too was looking at the RC40 and may still pick one of those or an SR95 up. No need for a UT as I'd still want some spill. Having the SR96, I have absolutely no regrets! Clearly this light will be for some more than others, but readers take note: As HID SGT indicates, this light still throws a VERY reasonable distance. 150-200 YDS - WALL of light... As for the IPX 6 rating, as long as one isn't trying to swim with the light - it should be relatively sound and durable. The added weight will never be a good match for water work... If you're on a boat, I'm not sure of too many lights, if any, of this magnitude that would float if you dropped overboard. So waterproof or not - light is gone... Definite clear flooder - and also as Patriot suggests, more of a comparison to a TM, or a Zebra S6330 - of which I owned - and this is far brighter and compared to those can run much more consistently, I think at this level of brightness. That's my 2 cents. If you want clear lights at more that 200 yds that also add a very wide bright spill you may just be in the market for one of those 4 sevens XM monsters... HIDSGT - would love to hear about your experiences between the lights and any additional beamshots, etc... Cheers, RC


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 9, 2013)

RCLumens said:


> Hey there HID SGT - That's a great comparison review! I'm in MA, so I usually get my stuff from Batteryjunction, and try to make the drive down. I too was looking at the RC40 and may still pick one of those or an SR95 up. No need for a UT as I'd still want some spill. Having the SR96, I have absolutely no regrets! Clearly this light will be for some more than others, but readers take note: As HID SGT indicates, this light still throws a VERY reasonable distance. 150-200 YDS - WALL of light... As for the IPX 6 rating, as long as one isn't trying to swim with the light - it should be relatively sound and durable. The added weight will never be a good match for water work... If you're on a boat, I'm not sure of too many lights, if any, of this magnitude that would float if you dropped overboard. So waterproof or not - light is gone... Definite clear flooder - and also as Patriot suggests, more of a comparison to a TM, or a Zebra S6330 - of which I owned - and this is far brighter and compared to those can run much more consistently, I think at this level of brightness. That's my 2 cents. If you want clear lights at more that 200 yds that also add a very wide bright spill you may just be in the market for one of those 4 sevens XM monsters... HIDSGT - would love to hear about your experiences between the lights and any additional beamshots, etc... Cheers, RC


well I took it out last nite to get some real world results and all I can say is the SR96 is no joke! sure, its not gonna throw like the SR95S or even RC40 will but shine at anywhere within a reasonable distance and its just amazing. 

beam shots on the internet either photo or video are just not gonna do it justice. my neighbors yard is about 100 yards from me and I shined it on his house and yard last nite and it lit up his entire house and yard up like day time! a light like the SR96 will just not look that impressive on camera cause it doesnt have that long distance focused beam like others have and when u look at it with a camera or video we tend to focus on how well we see the focused spot from a given distance to say how bright it is and since the SR96 has no hot spot to focus on I think many will assume its not that bright. 

so, when you compare the SR96 light to others yes it does have a great amount of spill and no focused hot spot but trust me this light is BRIGHT!

I too was not impressed with the beam shots I seen here on this thread as far as uneven spill is concerned but that is NOT so when you see it in person and light up a huge area. I actually went out in the street with my girlfriend last night and she was holding the SR95S and I was holding the SR96 and I turned on the SR95S and pointed it all the way down my street which is about an 1/8th mile and she was like IMPRESSIVE! the beam is so focused and I could see what was at the end of my street like I could see what was 20 feet from me. awesome light!

but, when she turned on the SR96 at the same time my girlfriend said wow that light is much brighter. whats bright is relative tho. she said yea the SR95S can shine way further but the SR96 in her opinion was far brighter simply because it lit up EVERYTHING that one could see within a reasonable distance when turned on. 

and make no mistake when you lite up everything within a 100-200 yards it surely cannot be described as a floody light cause floody lights that I have tried in the past will be floody within maybe 50-75 yards then fall off very fast in distance. when you see a light throw 100-200 yards and still be able to see everything before it and around it I just can't define this as a floody light but thats just my perception.

for patrol work this light is second to none when you take into consideration how short and compact it is. and the throw imo is far more uniform then the RC40. the RC40 kinda has a honey comb throw and falls off slightly to the sides. 

the SR95S still works incredibly great even at short distances. FAR better then my Warrior III does but in my profession its gonna be a while before something better comes out to replace the SR96. 

gonna try to get some shots tonight for sure. not sure how well they will come out with my camera tho.


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 9, 2013)

Ditto to HIDSGT's comments - Flood with this much power is truly a different perspective on flood....My comments come from have a Zebralight S6330... The SR96 is a VERY cool light! I may still look for a larger thrower, but this is awesome and more than likely will become the goto...


----------



## viperxp (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy owners, can you please check if the light can work with the charger plugged in, and if the charging process is not interrupted by the flashlight operation ?


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 10, 2013)

viperxp said:


> Happy owners, can you please check if the light can work with the charger plugged in, and if the charging process is not interrupted by the flashlight operation ?


yes it does work with the charger plugged in. in fact, many boat owners will hard wire their SR45 on the boat for endless power but at 3 hrs of run time I really dont see the point. makes a little more sense if they were hard wiring the SR96 cause its runtime is 50 minutes on high.


----------



## firelord777 (Oct 10, 2013)

SR45?


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 10, 2013)

firelord777 said:


> SR45?


95 oops


----------



## viperxp (Oct 11, 2013)

*HIDSGT* , I doubt that it will give the "endless power" , because at max mode the SR96 just too powerful to be fed by 12v , even 2 ampers won't be enough.
It will prolong the runtime, but not make in endless.
Off course these are speculations based on what I understand.


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 11, 2013)

viperxp said:


> *HIDSGT* , I doubt that it will give the "endless power" , because at max mode the SR96 just too powerful to be fed by 12v , even 2 ampers won't be enough.
> It will prolong the runtime, but not make in endless.
> Off course these are speculations based on what I understand.


well, how long do you really think one would need to keep the light on? endless meaning ur not gonna run out of battery life cause you may turn it on for 5-10 minutes at most then turn it off so yes endless power.


----------



## fredted40x (Oct 11, 2013)

Going gears got a review on YouTube. Compares to the SR95 ut. 

Still would like to see a video with the sr96 and the rc40 in though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 12, 2013)

fredted40x said:


> Going gears got a review on YouTube. Compares to the SR95 ut.
> 
> Still would like to see a video with the sr96 and the rc40 in though.
> 
> ...





Marshal (Goinggear owner) really likes his SR96 from the video he did on it, but then he sells them don't forget.

It sure does flood with "a wall of light".

I still like my Fenix TK75 for it's ability to throw and flood pretty well in a much more compact and light weight unit.



*CHEERS*


----------



## fredted40x (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it possible to de-dome one of the three LEDs?

I'm guessing all three LEDs are slightly set to project outward from the light so if one of the LEDs was de-domed for throw, as long as you remember to hold it say button down so the correct led is facing forward would you get best of both?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Freeit


----------



## viperxp (Oct 18, 2013)

fredted40x said:


> Is it possible to de-dome one of the three LEDs?
> 
> I'm guessing all three LEDs are slightly set to project outward from the light so if one of the LEDs was de-domed for throw, as long as you remember to hold it say button down so the correct led is facing forward would you get best of both?
> 
> ...



de-doming usually works best for flashlights with deep reflectors. Since this is not the case with this flashlight it is unclear if besides a tint shift any desirable effect will be achieved by de-doming.


----------



## ghostrider990 (Oct 20, 2013)

SGTHID:

Did you even CONSIDER buying an SR92 vs. the others?

I am looking to get the BIGGEST baddest all-around light (resasonable) money can afford, and one of these SR's is it.

I have a sunwayman 40cs as my thrower light right now, and it will reach out to maybe 200yds max. and only rated to 700 lumen, so it's not really comparable here.
I'd like to see my next light throw to at least 300yds, but also have a more respectable, and Usable Flood capability.

The SR95 is off the list, due to it's narrowly focused beam.

Looking at the beam spreads of the SR92 vs. the SR96, I know the 92 is going to reach-out just a bit better....but I'm really tempted by the
overall Lumen Output and shear Holy Sh!t factor of the SR96.

Anybody care to comment on the comparison of the two beams to get me over the top and cloesr to the purchase??

thanks,
gr


----------



## RCLumens (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey there ghostrider990 - The sheer lumens output is fantastic with the SR96. A posted a couple of pics in this thread comparing both the SR92 and SR96. Unless looking way down field, the light that the 96 throws off is considerably brighter imo. I've taken the light out most every night and I really keep it on medium as I'm starting to feel bad for my neighbors down the street! I'll bump it up to highest setting so I can say to myself, whoa, that REALLY bright! I do miss having that extra throw, yet have no regrets. May have to pick up and RC40 when I can, and will definitely keep the SR96. Also, question for anyone else that has the SR96 - Does anyone get a different knock sound from the three different reflectors? I think the metal plat that's held down causes a touch of rattle on one of my reflectors.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2013)

ghostrider990 said:


> Looking at the beam spreads of the SR92 vs. the SR96, I know the 92 is going to reach-out just a bit better....but I'm really tempted by the
> overall Lumen Output and shear Holy Sh!t factor of the SR96.
> 
> Anybody care to comment on the comparison of the two beams to get me over the top and cloesr to the purchase??




The SR92 is 45,200cd throw.

The SR96 is 26,400cd throw.

SR92 will throw better but has much less output.

SR96 will not throw as well but has much more output. 

It's probably wise to stick to measurable data point like candela and lumens because everything else coming from users will be subjective. For example, it's been stated in this thread that the SR96 "isn't a flood light." Evidently, that's because the user could see targets out to 200 yards. To me, It's like saying that an array of stadium lights aren't flood lights because they can illuminate something hundreds of yards away. Of course they're flood lights, they're just really bright! 

Actually, there's no fixed point of reference or absolute definition for either a flood or a throw light (that I'm aware of) so we really have to compare the beam profiles through ANSI/NEMA FL1 standards to determine what classification they fall into. Certainly the ratio of lumens to candela should play a factor but without injecting that complication, it might be reasonable to suggest that if the beam of a large handheld falls into the upper 33% of cd, it's a "throw" light. If it falls into the lower 33% of cd it's a "flood" light. If it falls into the middle 33% of cd it's a good mix of both. At 26,400cd the SR96 easily falls into the lower 33% of all large handheld torches with regards to throw. 

Pointing out the lower throw number by the SR96 by no means undermines the fantastic output performance, wow factor and of course technology significance of the light. It simply is what it is, a nearly 5000L, large format LED light with 26,000cd of throw. Certainly owners seem pleased regardless of any numbers printed on the box.


----------



## Summit (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow...Great :thumbsup:


----------



## Lurveleven (Oct 21, 2013)

ghostrider990 said:


> SGTHID:
> I have a sunwayman 40cs as my thrower light right now, and it will reach out to maybe 200yds max. and only rated to 700 lumen, so it's not really comparable here.
> I'd like to see my next light throw to at least 300yds, but also have a more respectable, and Usable Flood capability.
> 
> The SR95 is off the list, due to it's narrowly focused beam.



If you want throw to at least 300 yds, then a narrowly focused beam is exactly what you need. If your T40cs gives you 200 yds, then to find a light that performs the same at 300 yds, you will need it to be at least 100000 cd. I'm not sure what you mean by a "Usable Flood capability", flood to 300 yds? Or excellent throw combined with very bright sidespill? So if you want a Olight SR light, then both SR92 and SR96 is out, and only SR95 and S95S UT will satisfy your throw demand. Btw, have you looked at X6 Marauder, I think it may be the light that comes closest to you wishes.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 21, 2013)

ghostrider990 said:


> I have a sunwayman 40cs as my thrower light right now, and it will reach out to maybe 200yds max. and only rated to 700 lumen, so it's not really comparable here.
> I'd like to see my next light throw to at least 300yds, but also have a more respectable, and Usable Flood capability.
> 
> The SR95 is off the list, due to it's narrowly focused beam.
> ...



Have you looked at the Fenix TK75? 2900 lumens with XM-L2 emitters, 700 meters throw, and a very bright spill (although obviously not as wide as something like the SR96.) It would fit all your requirements, is smaller, and cheaper. In my opinion, still one of the best balanced lights out there.


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 21, 2013)

ghostrider990 said:


> SGTHID:
> 
> Did you even CONSIDER buying an SR92 vs. the others?
> 
> ...


im pretty sure the 92 is discontinued. the 96 is incredibly bright with great spill. the 95 is awesome for boaters or those wanting great throw but pretty much useless up close. I just ordered the SupBeam X60 so I could compare against the 95 and 96. not too crazy about the button being in the rear but the X40 was quite impressive so I expect the X60 to be the same. throw on the X60 is about 700 yards so it will have better throw then the 96 with a larger hotspot. 

but for those walking on trails or walking their dog the 96 is gonna be hard to beat. it lights up everything within 200 yards in front and probably 200 feet to the sides. turns night into day and the spill is very uniform. guys at work simply say "Holy Chit!" when they see it. and if you point it at anyone they simply cannot look directly at you.

the 95S is the most impressive light ive seen to date as far as throw other then the PH50 which was just too dam big and bulky. who gives a flyn chit if a light can throw a 1000 yards if the spill is not there? your eyes can hardly see half that distance anyway if ur lucky so IMO its more of a novelty then anything else. dont get me wrong I love my 95S for the kool factor but the 96 is just WAY more useful and practical.

and its hard to beat the quality of the Olight. solid piece of equipment!


----------



## Albert56 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not crazy about the form factor. It may be is nit-picking, but for me the head and reflector assembly looks rather clunky and unattractive. Also, with such a large head I think there's plenty of room to make the individual reflectors a little bigger and perhaps a bit deeper for better throw - either that or make the head smaller altogether. I'm waiting to see the Supbeam x60. :ironic:


----------



## Knifefeak (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome light, just got mine.


----------



## Roga_Danar (Oct 23, 2013)

Just received mine today as well. Wow. This thing is a monster! I owned and used the SR90 (was one of the battery junction preorders years back) pretty extensively for about a year as a security guard out at a remote pumping station in the Everglades and really loved that light until selling it, which I regretted to this day. Not anymore! This is an amazing replacement to the SR92 and I prefer it to the SR90 as well. This thing lights up a huge area and does it very well thanks to the extremely high output. I have a TM11 that has been my king flood light for a while now, but this light is on another level altogether. Obviously the TM11 is still awesome due to its size to output ration but the SR96 is my new favorite light! Thanks Olight!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 24, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> I'm not crazy about the form factor. It may be is nit-picking, but for me the head and reflector assembly looks rather clunky and unattractive. Also, with such a large head I think there's plenty of room to make the individual reflectors a little bigger and perhaps a bit deeper for better throw - either that or make the head smaller altogether. I'm waiting to see the Supbeam x60. :ironic:





Is the Supbeam X60 going to have an "off" position on the control ring?

It is a must from my experiences with many versions of the Thrunite TN30/TN31 series and the OMG DEFT-X or other modded ones like the OSTS TN31mb etc.

It is far too awkward to control the light using the rear switch in this size of light.

Some of the TN31 lookalikes in the Supbeam series don't have an "off" position, why they don't puzzles me.

Maybe they have a continuously variable control ring with no steps from what I recall.




*CHEERS*


----------



## Albert56 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Is the Supbeam X60 going to have an "off" position on the control ring?
> 
> It is a must from my experiences with many versions of the Thrunite TN30/TN31 series and the OMG DEFT-X or other modded ones like the OSTS TN31mb etc.
> 
> ...



I contacted Supbeam and they said the X60 should be out by the beginning of next month. I agree with your comments about the switch though. Getting back to the SR96 - it seems they could have fit in another led assembly with all the dead space there is now. It seems rather a waste of the available area to me. But then, it might be a heat dissipation issue. Either way, I personally don't like the way it looks. Cheers.


----------



## Arif (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay - so I've just got mine too! I live in the UK, but ordered it from Battery Junction (great service!), as apparently Olight distribution in the UK is not great - still not available! Could this mean that I'm the first in the UK to own one?!

Anyhoo - it's a fantastic light, and is easily replacing my Nitecore TM26 as main walking light.

The SR90 was a 'monster' - but ever since the SR95, they've been streamlining the design, and I find it emminently compact and carryable. I used to dangle the TM26 off one shoulder with one clip on a looped shoulder strap - I'm simply dangling the SR96 in the same way, as it falls directly to hand.

Because of my commitment to the SR series, I now have about three spare battery packs, given the defunct status of the SR90, SR92 (and others!).

Beam-wise, I of course love it - and it is indeed a noticably different story to the TM26's 3500 Lumens. This is football floodlight territory!

Also - I'm now not too bothered that it will ramp down from 4800 to 2400 Lumens after 5/10 mins, as I find that I'd only personally ever use the top-end as a 'burst' mode - so I'll never really come against the ramp-down limitation. The instructions confirm a timed ramp-down. 

I use it on Low (450L) the most for walking, and bump to Medium (1500L) if a foreign vista opens up to me.

I certainly do feel 'safe' with this about me!

This is the perfect companion to the SR95 - between the two, one has the full complement!


Arif


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 27, 2013)

Arif said:


> Okay - so I've just got mine too! I live in the UK, but ordered it from Battery Junction (great service!), as apparently Olight distribution in the UK is not great - still not available! Could this mean that I'm the first in the UK to own one?!
> 
> Anyhoo - it's a fantastic light, and is easily replacing my Nitecore TM26 as main walking light.
> 
> ...






I'm glad you are happy with your purchase.

Olight and Fenix put out great products.

I still have an older SR90 with 2 batteries.

It was* "king"* for quite a while and many lights were stacked up against it as a measure of throw and lumens (sort of a benchmark).

I wonder what the current capacity is in these two older SR90 battery packs as I have not used them that much.

That SR96 should light up a vast amount of terrain.

Normally for walking I use my Fenix TK75 (Version 1. Not XM-L2 LEDs) set on the second lowest setting of about 400 lumens and then I bump it up if I need it to the next level of 1100 lumens to check something out in more detail.

I rarely use 2600 lumens except for fun mostly.

The old Olight SR90 is so heavy and bulky but it was great when nothing else matched it in those days.

I hope it gives you much fun and turns out to be a really worthwhile investment.

Let us know your thoughts on how bulky or heavy it gets in general use.

*


CHEERS*


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 27, 2013)

Arif said:


> Also - I'm now not too bothered that it will ramp down from 4800 to 2400 Lumens after 5/10 mins


I left mine on for (15) minutes the other nite and it was still at full brightness. of course its pretty dam cold here but cant be too warm over there either in the UK tho so id say the 5-10 minute ramp down applies to when its really hot out. considering its miserably cold most of year here I see it as a non-issue. 

I have never kept my light on for more then (5) str8 minutes at work but if walking at nite I cud see havn it on longer but who really needs 5000 lumes to walk their dog? im pretty sure 1500 lumens would do the trick just fine and if u needed to bump it up for a few minutes then thats always an option.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 27, 2013)

HIDSGT said:


> I left mine on for (15) minutes the other nite and it was still at full brightness. of course its pretty dam cold here but cant be too warm over there either in the UK tho so id say the 5-10 minute ramp down applies to when its really hot out. considering its miserably cold most of year here I see it as a non-issue.
> 
> I have never kept my light on for more then (5) str8 minutes at work but if walking at nite I cud see havn it on longer but who really needs 5000 lumes to walk their dog? im pretty sure 1500 lumens would do the trick just fine and if u needed to bump it up for a few minutes then thats always an option.







I thought the ramping down was time controlled without taking into account what the ambient or running body temperature of the light was.

500 to 1000 lumens is plenty for walking most nights in my experience unless you were in complete darkness in the bush with no ambient light whatsoever.

Much more than that usually bounces back at the user from most floodlights that I have used.

I do have some street lighting around my area.

I just like to see trip hazards clearly within about 5 metres with plenty of side spill to check what may be lurking on the roadsides.

The SR96 is not the prettiest light Olight has made but it appears to do the job well.

The Supbeam X60 looks to be a competitor to the SR96 that has more throw.

It will be interesting to see a review of it when it is finally released.

Basic facts for Supbeam X60 are below.

*5000 lumens
700M throw 
5 x Cree XM-L2 LEDs
6 x 18650 Li-ion cells for versatility of battery capacites and rotation of sets of cells and checking individual cell voltages every now and then.
charging port on tail end*




*CHEERS*


----------



## HIDSGT (Oct 28, 2013)

id agree that the SR96 is not the prettiest light ive ever seen but not really an issue for me. more interested in performance then looks but I here ya. not sure on the time controlled ramp down. I left it on for quite a while and it was still at full brightness. 

im thinkn the X60 will be a nice happy medium. shud be here within a week or so. just got an email stating it will ship in the next week with priority shipping which is 3-4 days from ship date. yea the SR96 throws about 300 yrds and the X60 700 so it shud have more of a hot spot and less flood. I like the flood tho if thats what ppl want to call it cause with how far it throws its hard for me to call it a flood light. 



Oztorchfreak said:


> I thought the ramping down was time controlled without taking into account what the ambient or running body temperature of the light was.
> 
> 500 to 1000 lumens is plenty for walking most nights in my experience unless you were in complete darkness in the bush with no ambient light whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## fredted40x (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks hidsgt 

Would appreciate a few comparison pics if possible please. 

Get paid on Thursday and not sure which to go for


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 2, 2013)

fredted40x said:


> Thanks hidsgt
> 
> Would appreciate a few comparison pics if possible please.
> 
> Get paid on Thursday and not sure which to go for


shud arrive by the end of next week. shipping out sunday according to the email I got this morning. ill try to get some beam shots as soon as I can. probably gonna send it out for a boost upgrade from Vinh as soon as I get it tho. keeping the domes on tho cause I still want some spill so as soon as I get it back ill post some pics.


----------



## rdljr1 (Nov 14, 2013)

ghostrider990 said:


> SGTHID:
> 
> Did you even CONSIDER buying an SR92 vs. the others?
> 
> ...



I know a lot of people on here love the SR96, but I was underwhelmed by it and I sent it back. It was a nice light, don't get me wrong. Well built as usual by Olight, crazy turbo level, nice overall beam color and profile and tons of flood, which I love, but it's throw was so underwhelming for a light of this size, I couldn't justify keeping it. Mainly because I have an SR92, which the SR96 was supposed to replace for me. I truly find the SR92 a better bang for your buck all around. Ya the SR96 can get up over 4000 lumens, but you don't even get an hours worth of runtime out of it at that level, so it's not all that practical (not that that means anything to a pure flashaholic _ ). And the throw is just horrible. I knew it wouldn't be as much as the SR92, but it was awful. For a pure flood light, I much prefer my Zebralight S6330. And THAT might even have more throw that the SR96 based on my naked eye. For a light that is a third of the size to essentially give me the same performance... I wish Olight would update the SR96 with slightly deeper reflectors to pull a bit more throw out of it. I love flood but I'd sacrifice a bit if they could crank out more throw. The SR92 has essentially the same total beam size as the SR96. The SR92 being more a nice hot spot and tons of bright spill/flood, and the SR96 being that wall of light. The SR92 may be the perfect combination of throw and flood, for me atleast. I also love the beam profile of the Nitecore TM26, which is basically just one gigantic hot spot with decent throw, and I guess I was hoping that the SR96 would be the same but a bit floodier. Wishful thinking I guess. I want to contact Olight and ask if they'd ever update the SR92 with an updated battery (which I already did), an extra level, improved weight and heat properties of the new SR models, and obviously upgraded led's. Again, wishful thinking. But for my 2 cents, I had to stick with the SR92 over the SR96...


----------



## HIDSGT (Nov 16, 2013)

rdljr1 said:


> I know a lot of people on here love the SR96, but I was underwhelmed by it and I sent it back. It was a nice light, don't get me wrong. Well built as usual by Olight, crazy turbo level, nice overall beam color and profile and tons of flood, which I love, but it's throw was so underwhelming for a light of this size, I couldn't justify keeping it. Mainly because I have an SR92, which the SR96 was supposed to replace for me. I truly find the SR92 a better bang for your buck all around. Ya the SR96 can get up over 4000 lumens, but you don't even get an hours worth of runtime out of it at that level, so it's not all that practical (not that that means anything to a pure flashaholic _ ). And the throw is just horrible. I knew it wouldn't be as much as the SR92, but it was awful. For a pure flood light, I much prefer my Zebralight S6330. And THAT might even have more throw that the SR96 based on my naked eye. For a light that is a third of the size to essentially give me the same performance... I wish Olight would update the SR96 with slightly deeper reflectors to pull a bit more throw out of it. I love flood but I'd sacrifice a bit if they could crank out more throw. The SR92 has essentially the same total beam size as the SR96. The SR92 being more a nice hot spot and tons of bright spill/flood, and the SR96 being that wall of light. The SR92 may be the perfect combination of throw and flood, for me atleast. I also love the beam profile of the Nitecore TM26, which is basically just one gigantic hot spot with decent throw, and I guess I was hoping that the SR96 would be the same but a bit floodier. Wishful thinking I guess. I want to contact Olight and ask if they'd ever update the SR92 with an updated battery (which I already did), an extra level, improved weight and heat properties of the new SR models, and obviously upgraded led's. Again, wishful thinking. But for my 2 cents, I had to stick with the SR92 over the SR96...


so u shud have sent it to Vinh and have it de-domed then. no need to return. and the zebra light doesn't even come remotely close to comparing to the SR96. 

yes the throw cud be better from factory but for search and rescue its hard to beat this light design for those looking for people within 50-75 yards in the woods or a field. great throw looks impressive when shining at power lines 500 yards away but really doesn't serve a purpose since the eye can only see so far anyway and who cares if a light lights up something 500 yards away when you need to see 100 yards away.

I hear ya on the battery runtime tho. id like to see 80-90 minutes myself on high setting.

just like the SR95S. its a great throwing light but pretty much useless within a 100 yards which is where most people need a light to see effectively.


----------



## rdljr1 (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree with you that it's a good light but for its size it should be able to out throw my Zebralight SC6330. Yes the 4000+ lumens is nice but when you use it at a more functional level like the 1500 lumen level, it is pretty much on par with my SC6330 at its 1100 lumen level. If much rather tote around the tiny SC6330 than the SR96. The run time at that level is obviously the plus for the 96 over the SC6330 on its 1100 lumen level, but my point is that it should still crush the SC6330 based on the size and price, and it just doesn't. The beam profiles are similar, almost the same flood pattern, and I swear the SC6330 out throws it at the comparable lumen levels. They obviously measure the peak throw for the 96 on the turbo level, that no one will use for any length of time. The throw is atrocious on this thing on more usable levels for its enormous size. The SR 92 has the same size total beam size/coverage as the SR96, just with a tighter hot spot. At 1700 lumens for the 92 and 1500 for the 96, the 92 dominates it. Same amount of brightness in the spill/total beam for the 92 as the 96, with the only difference being the tight hot spot on the 92 that will actually reach out for some distance. Why "upgrade" to a flashlight that has the same close range and overall beam coverage, but Lose the ability to see out to reasonable distances when I need to? I use my flashlight to walk my dogs in the woods at night, so I definitely prefer a floodier type light. I had high hopes for the SR96. I was going to sell the 92 after getting it. But for me it just didn't meet expectations. I don't want to haul around a huge light if I can't see out past 100 yards unless I bump it up to turbo. I really hope they can fine tune thus light a bit because I love the floody beam profile of it. Like I said, a beam profile similar to the TM26, which is basically just a gigantic hot spot, with the same amount of throw, but just a larger size beam would be ideal, IMHO. I think that Olight left a lot on the table with this light. I still feel the SR92 is a better more functional light than the SR96, which was my main point, but to each his own. Bottom line is if you love it and it does what you expect it to do, that's all that matters. I just couldn't justify $300+ on a light that didn't meet my expectations.


----------



## Arif (Nov 24, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your purchase.
> 
> Olight and Fenix put out great products.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks dude - sorry for such a late reply! 

I think the older battery packs stay good as long as we follow their advice of topping up a stored (or any) pack at least once a Quarter. 

I did indeed find the SR90 quite hefty, enough so to warrant the shoulder strap - but since the SR95, they've streamlined the design, & even more so with the SR96 - such that I'm happy to carry it normally even. I find it really well balanced, love the design (it's the TK75's sharp cut-off that I always found visually awkward) - & as a result it's an extremely practical everyday walking light.


----------



## Hwy115 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Light Junction has a Cyber Monday sale. You can get 30% off the $349 list price.
Steve


----------



## decooney (Dec 2, 2013)

Hwy115 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Light Junction has a Cyber Monday sale. You can get 30% off the $349 list price.
> Steve



Yep. Snagged me one. The codes came out Sunday, and could not pass it up - i've been looking for a super floody power light like this. Sold my SR51 a while back and regretted ever since. It will be nice to have another nice O'light again. My Fenix TK70 does well as my thrower, but I'm hoping this SR96 is as floody as everyone complains it is.


----------



## Hwy115 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am pretty new to flashlight collecting. I was a NYC Cop for 20 years and was very happy when the kryptonite bulb came out for my maglight, then I went on the the streamlight rechargeables in D size. In my last 5 years otj (1998-2002) I found lots of nice lights (Streamlights and Surefires) coming out and Cops jumped on them. The lights that are coming out now were never dreamed of when I was on the job. During 911 some companies did contribute their products free of charge and I have to tell you we were impressed. Guys who would never have bought these lights on their own were spurred to buy them when they saw them in action. For purposes of Law enforcement in an urban area, hiking, walking trails, close tactical protection, home protection, etc you need more of a floody than a thrower. This light is amazing! I lit up the drivers side of my car and it was the closest thing to reminded me of aviation (from a distance) lighting me up on car stops. If you are out in the plains, large flat areas, light up far away structures, light objects from long distances etc a thrower is what you want. Even the Going Gear Guy called it one of his favorite lights of all time on his video review. I cannot imagine how many lights this guy has tested over the years. 
Steve


----------



## decooney (Dec 4, 2013)

Hwy115 said:


> ... Even the Going Gear Guy called it one of his favorite lights of all time on his video review. I cannot imagine how many lights this guy has tested over the years.
> Steve




I watch Marshall's videos quite a bit and consider his reviews and points before buying any of the mainstream lights. What I like about his comments with regard to the SR96 is what he considers usable light. I'm in the same situation where seeing beyond a football field is not what I commonly need to do when out walking the dogs in a large area, etc. If you watch is video comparing the SR96 and the end part where he breaks out the SR95UT light, there is no comparison. The 95 has tiny hot spot too far away to see across the lake and the SR96 floods a large footprint which is much more usable to me for 90% of the time I'm out needing a flashlight. He sure tests a lot of lights and seems to remain to be objective given all the different lights they sell.


----------



## viperxp (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello guys, in case you didn't notice I posted a review of the flashlight, it can be seen here : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...6-Intimidator-review-(4800-Lm-3xMK-R-Lithium) .Please take a look if you wish.


----------

